# "TWISTED WOOD" update 4-30



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

okay its 4 in the morning and i have been sitting here looking at pictures of everyone's tanks for inspirations and AGAIN fell in love with two of SPEEDIE408's tanks.( i curse you!!!!) BUT my tank is larger in scale so i have an advantage over him :icon_lol:roud:

so lets get this thread on the role. 

this will be a low tech 75 gallon standard tank that will be in my bedroom right next to my bed and right in front of my chair so i can see everything at all times of day :icon_lol: no i dont sit in my room all day everyday i do work! how do you think i pay for this hobby? lol 

anywho these are speedies tanks i fell in love with and hope to take a lot from the first for inspiration and maybe add touches of the second one into it















needless to say im a huge fan of nicks tanks and how it just comes so easy for him yet i struggle very easily

so lets do the run down on this tank real quick

standard 75 gallon tank 
fishneedit 48" 2 bulb t5 HO strip that will be mounted on a hanging system that i will buy from them as well
standard submersible heater 
filstar xp1 and a fluval 303
pressurized co2 delivered through glass diffuser 

substrate is sand and some turface

plant list

Cabomba furcata
Rotala macandra red
Downoi
Java fern trident
Myrio matto
Star grass
Ludwigia breviceps
Rotala rotundafolia
Red lily
Sunset hygro
Hygro corymbosa kompact
Four leaf clover
E.tennellus pink
Hygro ceylon
Hydrocotyle verticillata

fish list

10 black neons
9 kerri tetras
10 glo light tetras
1 female albino bn pleco
2 L333 plecos
5 blue rams
Pair agazzai cichlids
1 unidentified dwarf cichlid
7 gertrude rainbows
7 oto cats
2 cardinal tetras
1 female farlowella
2 gold dusted mollies
1 black lyre tail molly
1 koi swordtail
1 turquoise rainbowfish
1 Indian red rainbowfish

this is the hardscape as of right now










hope to update soon with this tank. im hoping to simplify my colllectoritis that seems to go around on here like flies on poop!


Regards
Brad


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The pictures are not showing up for me? Am I the only one? What are you doing up at 4 am starting a new journal? :hihi:


----------



## Chafire (Jan 6, 2010)

Same issue, can't see any of the photos.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

There are so many other great looking tanks out there *Brad*. I'm truly honored you've chosen mine as your inspiration. Happy to see you moving through the motions of this great hobby of ours. Collectoritis is a great thing, you'll never really lose it if you're a real plant nerd.  Happy scaping! 

One observation I'd like to point out is your filtration. I honestly don't think that's going to be enough. I'd say you need at least a XP3 (or any equivalent flowing canister) and one of your current filters combined. My tank is only a tad bit smaller and I'm running 2 filters (2075 & 2217). They're doing the job, but I also had to add 2 powerheads for dead spots since the tank is so long. The way I think of it, over-filtering is always better than under-filtering. Just giving you more ideas


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

I wish you much success on your new 75g tank.
Fix those pics so that we can all keep an eye on your progress. ;-)
T-bone


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know why the link isn't working. I can see them from my phone but not my comp. Hmmm I will try a different picture site later tonight


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Looks good man!
Delivering the co2 through a glass diffuser will be extremely inefficient though. Have you considered a rex or cerge reactor?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I heared that the misting was good....


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

This is the co2 setup.

















Still waiting on drop checker and the diffuser that I ordered.

Remember guys I'm still new to the hole co2 thing.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see it progress

I think some crypt wendtii needs to go in there lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol you think? Im not for certain the exact plant list or the fish list.i just realized I fell majorly in love with 5 banded barbs 

Side note I ORDERED MY LIGHT! I went with two 10000k bulbs for right now should I have gone with a 6500k &10000k our is this fine?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Two 10,000k bulbs will be fine. Color temp is really personal preference. I had a current bulb rated at 10k in my old fixture which looked too blue, but now I have a 10k Catalina bulb I really like the look of. If you end up really being bothered by it, bulbs are not too expensive. 

Looking forward to seeing this build progress.​


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

10,oooK bulbs wash out some of the plant colors IMO. You should have gotten one of each bulb or both 6500K, but like Hyzer says above, it's mostly personal preference.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Hmmm I'll call them here in a minute and see if I can get the 6700


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay well in the dead of winter im able to order 2 bags of pool filter sand one for one 75 & another for the other 75 :hihi: 22 bucks for both


I will be using rootmedic complete pills and micro and macro liquid dosing. I erik be ordering that soon. I'm so exited I'm actually going high tech!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

pretty cool driftwood! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I can't wait to get my ferts from you bud!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Misting works great for me. I just hate the look of it, but I tolerate it for the lower bubble count needed to get the same results. Love the driftwood in the tank.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm thinking of turning it the other way so I have a left to right thing but I see the left side from my bed...idk we will see when everything gets here


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You can always change your mind. I love that about tanks.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yah but at times it can be a pain!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

True, true. Glue it to the bottom so you are stuck with your decision. That'll help.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Pass if you really followed my threads you know I move stuff all the time  haha


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Do you have a link to where you got your lights?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Fishneedit.com super cheap.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay so I have 3 options for stocking lists idk which I like the most but I can see 3 in it with the color and style of the tank.

Option 1:
5 turquoise rainbow fish
10 five banded barbs
5 oto cats
2	L-333 yellow tiger plecos
3 blue rams
10 glo light tetras


Option 2:
7 gertrude rainbowfish
7 thredfin rainbowfish
7 furcata rainbowfish
5 multi banded loaches
10 oto cats


Option 3:
15 cardinal tetras
1 red rainbowfish
1 turquoise rainbowfish
1 yellow rainbowfish
2 bosemoni rainbowfish
2 albino bristlenose plecos
3 blue rams


I'm taking suggestions on this and see what people would do


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> Pass if you really followed my threads you know I move stuff all the time  haha


That's why I suggested it. :redface:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Haha so what do you think of the stocking lists?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

lots and lots of CPDs..actually I would do something different from your other tanks. so option 2?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

That's the funny thing I don't want to go buying a bunch of other fish...hehe


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

what about discus? instead of a bunch of different fish?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Hell to the no! Lol I'm not wanting to deal with that.believe me I would love too but no!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

lol aww...what about apistogrammas? killies? or every fish from this list http://fishaliciousfish.blogspot.com/2007/08/perfect-fish-for-nano.html lol

My vote is for rainbows unless more options appear


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm no good with latin names...lol any way I'm still looking around


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

So I found some more inspiration tanks....

























Your discus are in one of these lol


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

A ton of ember tetras!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I looked into those but I'm not totally in love with them
However I did find some balloon red eye tetras I thought were to cute but I realized I need to wait and really think this setup over if I want quality appearance and compatible aquascape


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

So I made a list of plants that I would like to keep in this tank and OMG ITS A LIST!!!!! I'm going to go back and edit it to minimize the collectoitis and choose the absolute most favorite ones....I'm going to cry as I mark the list down!  simplify brad simplify


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Isn't that the hardest thing to do with creating a new tank? I keep telling myself this will be the one that doesn't have a dozen species, but I never can. Good luck, Brad.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> Isn't that the hardest thing to do with creating a new tank? I keep telling myself this will be the one that doesn't have a dozen species, but I never can. Good luck, Brad.


Its so the truth!!! I'm not sticking a single fish in till I'm for sure they meet the standards!

On another note I got my diffuser in today!


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

can't wait to see more man!!!
and don't worry about the initial layout too much, you will constantly change it anyway!!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I know I'm not sure I'm even going to keep the existing wood layout like This as it might prove way to difficult to scape just right


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

problemman said:


> Okay so I have 3 options for stocking lists idk which I like the most but I can see 3 in it with the color and style of the tank.
> 
> Option 1:
> 5 turquoise rainbow fish
> ...


I like option 1 with some modifications. Replace the barbs with Dwarf Neon Rainbows. That might make things a bit more flashy.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I like those but I don't want a ton of larger fish to make it busy


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

oh dont forget to get some nerites!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Got them.got some zebras and I think a few olives. I'm really liking the idea of option 1....


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Ever sit infront of your new tank and want to do low tech but you bought all this high tech setup equipment?

That's how I'm feeling.I'm trying to figure out how to plant this so I can get the low tech appeal yet the high tech as well. Ugh


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Use lots of java ferns and less light.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm attaching java fern as we speak.in setting it all up right now so we shall see what I get....ugh while I bake cookies lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Fun!  You actually bake cookies? lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yep did 6 different kinda last night


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm going option 2! LOL, I love my 8 little Gertrudaes too dang much. They aren't just pretty, they are fun to watch.

However, you might want to stick with one pseudomugil species. Gertrudaes and Furcatus are both pseudomugil and there's some speculation that they can interbreed (I haven't found any hard evidence though). And these guys spawn like rabbits. You could probably amp the numbers a bit too, these are small, narrow fish. They have a very small bioload, and the interaction between them is fascinating.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm still leaning to number 1...idk y though lok


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay I hate it completely! I will try it over another day but today is not going to be it. Im really thinking about taking the wood out all together. I just really hate it.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm going to take the wood out for sure.


----------



## hoffman (Aug 19, 2010)

I like the spindly pieces of wood. Is there a way you could lay the bigger piece on the ground? Right now it sort of looks like it's sticking in the ground, fat side up... probably why it looks unnatural.

Maybe the rocks could be organized more organically as well. Right now they're spaced too perfectly apart, like stepping stones. Maybe you don't need all of them, or maybe some are used as support pieces or something. Personally I don't like to put any hardscape that close the the glass (I'm looking at you, rock on the far right).


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I see what you mean and u could maybe try that...but I'm not fussing with it right now. But thats def. A great idea! Thanks hoffman


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Caton said:


> A ton of ember tetras!
> 
> 
> problemman said:
> ...


I have to agree with Caton... i absolutely love ember tetras. They're best for tanks less than 20-40 gallons though IMO, since they're pretty small.

I actually really like the wood, but it looks like the thickest piece on the left side is standing on the wrong side. The flat stump should be shoved into the substrate instead of the other side. Also, if you want to try a different arrangement with that wood, it might look cool if you scattered it throughout the aquascape and had it all point to the center/upright. Just a thought.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

My biggest problem is that I don't know how to plant with and around the wood.

Embers yes I think would look brr in my 40 breeder but not in this large of a tank.

I through my school of glolights in this and I can say they don't school for nothing. So they are getting nixed as soon as I can catch them.I'm thinking I'm going to make the foreground sand as I don't have the patience for the marsila to cover.

I really need to get the co2 setup I just don't have ferts for the tank yet so I see many problems running it with out food......


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck getting it straightened out. I have no suggestions, I always suck at hardscapes. Just stopped in to say hi and that I haven't forgotten about our deal. PM me Friday with the temperatures for the week. Need to know if I should get a heat pack.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

problemman said:


> My biggest problem is that I don't know how to plant with and around the wood.
> 
> Embers yes I think would look brr in my 40 breeder but not in this large of a tank.
> 
> ...


Maybe this can help with using the wood in your scape.

http://www.aquajournal.net/na/layout/003/index.html


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks jeff! In going to lok that over further when I get home from shopping lol


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Love the wood! but as others mentioned that big piece does look like it's upside down and I probably would put the pieces of wood closer together. And have you considered attaching some anubias to the wood as well?

P.S I like fish oprtion #2 I love the rainbows you listed I might steal that idea for my 55g :hihi:


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

do you have more wood? adding some might help a bunch. not only that but your plants are probably going to consume the wood as it is. just thought anyways.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I need to get more but I'm going to work with what I got before I go blowing more money I don't have lol

Funky take the idea! I dont see myself going with that option but you never know


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I really like those rainbows you listed, as long as I can get my hands on some I will definitely go with that idea.


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

Is that big piece of wood part of those thinner pieces? I don't like that chunky part. Then again I don't think I can put would into my tanks since it would drive me batty trying to figure out how to place it. I have enough problems figuring out what to do with the plants!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm going to flip the big piece in a different position when I get home. I hope it makes me feel better lol then sunday I'm getting rid of a ton of my fish! Lol no use keeping the ones that I don't want  that sounded do bad


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

Yea flipping the wood sounds like a good idea. Post pics ehh  My guppies are like locusts. I can't stop them  I feel like if I underfeed them my CPDs won't be able to get food. What kind of fish are you getting rid of?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Many lol y?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay I got the wood in a way I think I can utilize it.but im not done yet so pictures tomorrow evening


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll look forward to the progress.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Can't wait to see how the tank is looking! 

As for stocking, I like the idea of list number 2, but I think you would run into the same problem with gertrude and furcata rainbows that you would with the embers, they're REALLY small and I think they'd get lost in a 75. My gertrudes got lost in my 30g. I have a large school of embers in my 30g that I love, but I think they'd be too small for a tank much larger unless you got a school of like 100 of them. 

So I'm gonna vote for list #1 but suggest you increase the size of the glow light school, and I think you'll find they school more once the larger fish are also in the tank. Or you could swap out the glowlights for some cardinals roud: 

Good luck and I can't wait to see the wood flipped around because I agree with everyone else that it looks sort of upside down but the other piece of DW looks great!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks krackle! Im not to sure what in doing for plants hardscape or fish right now.
I'm being real hard on myself lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay here is the woods new shape. Its not in pace yet just wanted to see what you guys think


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I like it, like it a lot! It will look awesome when everything grows in.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol I hope


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

I like the new set up of the wood a lot better. The thicker piece on the right side - I can't quite see if it's by itself or connected to another piece.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Get a background on that sucker!  Tanks look so bare without a background, IMO.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lic thanks

Fishy I know I'm thinking about painting the background. 

I need to find the link to the diy light hanging system that everyone is doing


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

problemman said:


> Lic thanks
> 
> Fishy I know I'm thinking about painting the background.
> 
> I need to find the link to the diy light hanging system that everyone is doing


I've seen a few of these similar looking ways of hanging lights. I personally don't like how this looks. It's something about only 1 side being mounted to the table. It feels incomplete which is surprising since half the stuff I do is ghetto fabulous incomplete looking!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Oogly I will have two bars behind the tank. Lol


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

problemman said:


> Oogly I will have two bars behind the tank. Lol


O... like this?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/110982-speedies-ada-120-p-journal-added-2.html#post1100561

minus the drilling holes in the bar?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes................just...........like..........speedie............


I need to get my own ideas lol


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

problemman said:


> Yes................just...........like..........speedie............
> 
> 
> I need to get my own ideas lol


Aww I would be flattered if you imitated my ideas! Why reinvent something that works and is economical unless you are trying to patent the idea and peddle it as your own Intellectual property... =P


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I like the wood MUCH better that way!!! I think the tank is gonna look great when the plants fill in! roud:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i got bad news for you all.........im loosing the wood in this tank. i spent alot of money on the light and co2 setup and for the future ferts that i want to have that high tech fast growing tank that i have always wanted. 

im doing a lot of reading on the plants of my dreams and planning on paper how i want them arranged. so this is the route im going with this. later on i will have a list of plants and maybe a picture of the plant layout. and some new fish ideas. speedie is going to be helping me out with some future fish buys so im excited about that but im really going to try and make this tank an original design and try to get my own sense of style down. SPEEDIE I STILL ADMIRE YOUR TANKS BUT I NEED TO STOP BEING A COPY CAT LOL!


im really into red plants so you will be seeing alot of them in the plant list and i want to make it a beautiful collection of plants that make you wonder if i have a saltwater tank. 

pandjpudge, your discus idea is still in the running but i want only one kind and if i cant get them for a good price then i have to skip the idea! i want the eruption discus just 3 but im thinking no.... 

anywho i will be back later to give you my future plant list


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*the plant list*

okay here is the list of plants that i really like and want to make an amazing setup with. now dont laugh!!!!i know its a lot and i may over time thin down the collection but these are the ones that i read about and truly love.

here we go!

cabomba furcata
ludwigia senegalensis
myriophyllum tuberculatum
nesaea pedicellata
rotala macrandra red
hygrophila polysperma 'celyon'
alternanthera reineckii 'rosaefolia'
ammannia gracillis
blyxa japonica
eriocaulon cinereum
hydrocotyle verticillata
lilaeopsis brasiliensis
lindernia routundifolia 'variegated'
ludwigia glandulosa
ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'cuba'
mayaca fluviatilis
nesaea triflora
pogostemon helferi
polyygonum sp. 'ruby'
polygonum sp. 'sao paulo'
rotala macrandra 'green'
ranunculus inundatus
proserpinaca palustris
bacopa carolinia
bolbitis heudelotii
heteranthera zosterifolia
hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'
echinodorus x barthii 'red melon'
ludwigia arcuata
ludwigia brevieps
marsilea sp.
myriophyllum mattogrrossense
nymphaea lotus 'red'
mymphaea micrantha
polygonum sp. ' kawagoeanum'
rotala rotundifolia
rotala mexicana 'gioas'
rotala 'vietnam'
staurogyne sp. 'porto velho'


again im not going to get all these but its the list of plants i really like.


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

hand drawn pic with coloring by numbers/plant identification type layout?

=P


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

oh lord im thinking like color blobs of what they would look like from above

im sitting here editing the list lol already have one gone!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Be your own boss! Most important is to do what YOU want to do. Best way to learn is through your own experiences with a bit of help from most of the veteran members on here. Grab those reigns and hold on tight brother, because if you're new to high light, high tech, CO2, etc. it's going to be a bumpy ride.  Have fun!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

speedie you made me almost cry with the bumpy ride sentence lol 

i figured that. as i was reading through some of the plant profiles i picked out some indicator plants for deficiencies that show quick so i can cure the problem before the other plants get hit. 

rotala macrandra red
and
mayaca fluviatilis

according to the profiles they will show quick for iron and such others. i will have some notes by the tank for me to reference back to when time comes.

@speedie~thanks for the drive and help you have been giving me along the way through my planted tank experience. you have been much help, a good friend, and a good mentor so far!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

new list! didnt take much off lol 

might some more though once its on paper

cabomba furcata
ludwigia senegalensis
myriophyllum tuberculatum
rotala macrandra red
hygrophila polysperma 'celyon'
alternanthera reineckii 'rosaefolia'
blyxa japonica
hydrocotyle verticillata
lilaeopsis brasiliensis
lindernia routundifolia 'variegated'
ludwigia glandulosa
ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'cuba'
mayaca fluviatilis
nesaea triflora
pogostemon helferi
polyygonum sp. 'ruby'
polygonum sp. 'sao paulo'
rotala macrandra 'green'
ranunculus inundatus
proserpinaca palustris
bacopa carolinia
bolbitis heudelotii
heteranthera zosterifolia
hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'
echinodorus x barthii 'red melon'
ludwigia arcuata
ludwigia brevieps
marsilea sp.
myriophyllum mattogrrossense
nymphaea lotus 'red'
mymphaea micrantha
polygonum sp. ' kawagoeanum'
rotala rotundifolia
rotala mexicana 'gioas'
rotala 'vietnam'


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay I went to start the co2 system today...well I turned it ok started counting bubbles and then bam I hurt a ton of co2 coming out and put my fingers over everything and found it was coming it of this...







what do I do to fix the problem?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

So I tampered a little bit and figured this out 

This makes noise if the reading us this









Unscrew a little bit and no noise at this










Any ideas?


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Um, well just a shot in the dark here since I don't have a ton of information, but if that is your low pressure gauge don't turn it up that high. If its the LP side of the reg, cranking it up that high is probably activating some sort of safety valve (the first picture looks like a valve of some kind due to the spring.)

On my GLA setup, I turn the reg up until its at 12psi. Thats it, and then I adjust the bubble rate with the needle valve. I'm going to assume you need to crank that reg WAY down and you'll be on track. 

Of course... don't take this as gospel either.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks rock i will look into this!


and for some new inspiration that im in love with because its balanced in colors and i have always liked a somewhat dutch look and i know Phil will be mad i stole this picture from him 


















same tank just has more on one side.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Evil!!


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

problemman said:


> thanks rock i will look into this!
> 
> 
> and for some new inspiration that im in love with because its balanced in colors and i have always liked a somewhat dutch look and i know Phil will be mad i stole this picture from him
> ...


Who owns this tank? It's gorgeous.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

@phil ....sorry

@oogly....idk it was on a website


----------



## fitness2go (Oct 13, 2005)

If you're going to drive the Ferrari of planted tanks (high light, lots of CO2 and gobs of FERT's), be ready as Nick said, for a bumpy ride. I'm sure your familiar with much of what I'm about to say, but it never hurts to hear it again. Things can go really bad really fast. I had one of these tanks a long time ago and it was HIGH maintenance (lots of trimming and water changes). It actually drove me out of the hobby for many years! I made the mistake of doing too big of a trim at one time and algae reared it's ugly head out of nowhere! It came on brutally fast.

The best thing you can do with a tank like this is to absolutely cram it with as many plants as you can, especially with a lot of fast growing stem plants. Don't be afraid to use floaters initially either (not from the kiddie pool though). For me, I started with lots of CO2 at first and didn't add any FERT's to the water column until I started to see some plant growth. After that, I slowly introduced a balanced FERT routine (I think I was using some form of PMDD at the time) with an initial 6 hour photo period. When the plants really started to grow nicely, I started to up the FERT's to regular everyday dosages and lengthened my lighting period, little by little, until I settled in at 10 hours. I also started off with ADA Amazonia and the stem plants seemed to appreciate this because I wasn't adding FERT's to the water column initially. Once you hit that sweet spot with the right amount of CO2, Photo Period and FERT's, you can start taking out plants and replacing them with the more expensive and "harder" plants that you really want, but I would do it slowly.

Nowadays, I will not try and drive a tank like this for very long because eventually I will crash it by forgetting to dose FERT's or letting my CO2 run out or forgetting to change the water on a weekly basis. That's why a tank like Nick's is so appealing. It's a sustainable living piece of art with relatively low maintenance. On the flip side, I bet you could master a tank like you want when attention and motivation is at the highest and then slow everything down with mostly a shorter photo period. As most of us know, TBarr has covered this in great detail. Good luck!

David


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks david! Nice read


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Did a water change and scaped the tank today pictures to follow!

I'm pretty happy


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Pictures!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

looking good! Can't wait to see that grow in!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm hoping I got co2 at 2 bps and my ferts will be here monday


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm going to LOL if that octopus amigarumi falls in. :hihi: If I did that, it would have fallen in the second I turned my back. But that's my luck. I put something down, turn my back to it and it falls over. Like the newly-opened box of pancake mix I squarely set down on the counter the other day that hit my back falling over and made a mess out of my kitchen, and clothes.

Looks like a good start! It's fun watching everything grow in.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Please don't say that! Now I'm going to move him lol 

I want it to grow now! Lol I have to trim the myrio already.and I want to move the telanthera to the right side.

I need to get 2 more stems of macrandra red and I want 10 stems of macrandra green. 

I'm not sure the hygro compact is going to be staying as I think I want blyxa more.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

problemman said:


> Please don't say that! Now I'm going to move him lol
> 
> I want it to grow now! Lol I have to trim the myrio already.and I want to move the telanthera to the right side.
> 
> ...


Tank looks great! I like the driftwood.

Sending PM to you...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks phil....


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay just some random shots for all yah

My new ram pair.i had to remove the existing male ram because he is just to much of a bully















Co 2 diffuser, I'm up to 3 bubbles per minute with the fish doing okay.








Added my 2 L333 & female albino bn

















This must be the hot spot for the snails. Tic tac toe 3 in a row









And a look at a future project....









I'm going to be taking out the hygro compacta and using some blyxa instead.i may still keep it but the spots that they are in right now are where the blyxa will be. I also added my e.tenellus ' pink' in there and plan to have some styro. Porto velho in here as well. Going to be super gluing fissedens in on some branches too.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

nice pleco matches the nerites lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

You know! I like them but they don't seen to want to clean the glass


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

My glass is pretty clean I guess since they are always moving about. They take breaks for a day or so on the driftwood then back to work. They'll get to the glass eventually dont worry lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

From what I've seen my Plecos are nocturnal. I don't see them much during the day (especially my big one) but if I come home late or w/e and have a light on in my room I can see them sucked up to the front glass. They always come out and eat the cucumber in my veggie clip at night too. 

Of course I've been told clown loaches are nocturnal too and mine are out all the time swimming around. I think one of them is confused as to his species because hes always trying to school with the tiger barbs.


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yah they come out every once in a while for food.mostly night though.

And thanks for the compliments


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Lots of changes since I've been away! Tank looks good. I am excited to see it grow in.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes sara there has and maybe a few more to go too lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am jealous. I really, really, really want a 75. Hubby asked what I wanted for Christmas, but when I said a 75 gallon, he laughed at me.  By the way, the new hardscape is much better.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

You will get one one day sara and thanks I agree the wood looks alot more pleasing


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Well santa was good to me today hehe

Got a python for easier water changes
My inlet and outlet pipes for my fluval 
Digital thermometer


So yah that went onto the tank immediately and I did a water change 


As I sat and looked at the tank today I realized how much I hate the rotala rotundafolia. So.... I'm thinking I'm going to rip it out and replace it with the ludwigia brevips that is in front of it and then place my red melon sword there.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Grats on the presents. What's new in the tank? I really have started to hate rotala rotundafolia in most tanks as well.


----------



## R33 GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

i have rip all my rotola rotundifolia once in my 40B i like more the colorata that gets more red and the sp green for the green colors the rotundifolia is like in the middle of them jejeje


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Well here is a small update

Plants are growing great other then the rotundafolia ans the furcata. So I added more light over them in hopes that they get more compact and not leggy.

Added 
3 female blue rams
5 oto cats
3 of my rainbows
Fissedens

Ones that died
3 oto cats
1 and only Roseline shark who was attacked by my bully male ram.


Future changes that will be done

Adding:
Rotala macranda green
Rotala macranda red

Maybe adding:
Cardinal tetras
Farowella
Cory cats of some kind

Maybe Removing:
3 rainbows
4 bettas

Removing:
Rotala rotundafolia
Hygro corymbosa kompacta
Myrio red

Pictures for you


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## R33 GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

looks good you have a downi jejejeje i love that plant by the way i had a farowella and it loved to eat my hairgrass and my porto velo i dont know way because i had a driftwood for him but he didn like it my BN pleco love the driftwood but had not touch any of my plants yet


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

tank looks good and those plakats are amazing! love the coloring


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree with the rotala. It's not looking the best in this tank. The rest of it is very nice, especially the lily. Are you thinking about putting any moss on the right branch. The top of the branch looks a little lonely as is.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

You have some nice fish in there! Those bettas are super cool. Gorgeous ram too.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm startin to not like the Rotala rotofund... blah, either. Gets leggy even under very bright lights.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow so I got no email saying that anyone replied....thanks everyone for the compliments!

Az is sending me some mac green to replace the rotala crap with so that's being yanked out and burned.

As for the moss sara I was actually thinking about that and I don't know what moss I was planning to use. I have some tiawan moss that I could use. Let you know what I plan to do after my exciting day in cleveland for some cool pet stores. 

As for the farowella I don't know that I will add one then...  blah I really like them. Maybe some day.

Thanks again everyone.i will keep posting pictures as things change oh and expect one tomorrow after my huge shopping trip!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Buy me something nice for New Years! Taiwan moss could be nice, or weeping?


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Buy me something nice for New Years! Taiwan moss could be nice, or weeping?


I've got some weeping moss on the way. It was shipped right before we got hit with the big snow storm so I hope it makes it alive. I'll grow it out and send some to you when it gets warmer out.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds like a plan oogly. I hope it makes it okay.

Sara, ill pick something out for yah lol but its going in my tank.but it will be your fish


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, that's too funny. I want to name the fish, too.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Well I got 2 kinds of shell dwelling cichlids for my 75 tang tank. 9 blue emperor tetras 10 black neons 3 more otos 1 albino female krib and this blue face apisto that I'm going to look up and try to get some females


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Quick crappy cell pictures



























































The tank is very bust now with the addition of 23 new fish! Lol thank god they are small!

And mister jager enjoying his pig ear I got him while out


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Is that plant cabomba furcata? Looks nice!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Sure is and I love it so far. I'm adding more micro ferts because the knobs are spacing out and I guess that's a sign. Waiting for my stuff from root medic should be tomorrow


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

problemman said:


> Sure is and I love it so far. I'm adding more micro ferts because the knobs are spacing out and I guess that's a sign. Waiting for my stuff from root medic should be tomorrow


I might want to steal some of it from you. :icon_wink


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I just did a trim but let me get it back on track and I will send you done stems for sure for what your sending me.i love this plant so much


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

your hydro looks great ಠ_ಠ
let me get some more btw


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice dog! Pig ears creep me out, especially when they leave some hair on them.  Which fish is mine? LOL I like the new additions. Tank looks more lively.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Any one you want sara! And I have agree they really make the tank! Love them!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


>


I claim this guy. Now for a name.....:biggrin:


----------



## sam22sam (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Problemman,

Do you have all the plants that you listed initially in the tank? That is huge list and I was wondering if you had all of those in there then the growth in the tank should have been dense by now.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Its still new and I have to do a few trims before it gets that nice dense feel


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking good brotha!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

speedie408 said:


> Looking good brotha!


God had spoken! I'm doing good! Yay


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

That apisto might be viejita.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

jart said:


> That apisto might be viejita.


I think I might be apistogramma caetei


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Happy new year! May this year be the best for you and all your aquariums!


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Happy New Year! 

The tank is looking VERY nice.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank you LIC I'm glad you like it have a great one


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

well here is a few things that are going on with that tank. plants are growing fine and showing good color and no stunting but i have noticed that im getting some BBA and some GSA on the glass and plants. i am not going to dose anything in the tank for a few days and do a water change on tuesday. i upped the co2 after i lowered it because the rainbows were having a problem. fingers crossed.

as for stocking i think im killing myself here. after adding the tetras the tank is so busy that i really want to take a bunch of them out.

i did get my fluval 303 up and running today after 1.5 hours of tinkering about with it. i hope it takes for ever to get dirty because i cant even imagine cleaning it. 

other then this the tank is doing great! im very happy with growth but i am going to be taking the myrio out and maybe a few others but thats not set in stone yet.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Picked up 3 plants and 2 fish today. Got a kleiner bar sword, red flame sword, and a red crypt wendtii, female farowella, and a female black lyretail molly....for my being tank not for this one 

Pictures tomorrow


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Since I am up and thinking about it, you never posted pictures and it's tomorrow. :biggrin: I want that flame sword!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol literally I'm on my way home with them now.so tomorrow afternoon so when the lights come on....


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I hope you aren't texting and driving! If you are, I'll virtually scold you.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Just got home and yes I was.I'm really bad when it comes to that


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

New toys from root medic! Thanks jason


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> Just got home and yes I was.I'm really bad when it comes to that


They say its worse than drunk driving. I should send you a ton of statistics on it. :flick: Are the bottles filled with clear liquid?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

No I'm filling them now after I label which is micro and macro.I'm so happy I got the bottles!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, too bad. I was all excited about clear micros for some crazy reason. I guess the copper and iron alone will color the water, huh?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Um I guess? Lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

And now completely organized! Yay me!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That's more organized that I will ever be. Congratulations! :thumbsup: Well, I am actually falling asleep. Who would have thought that was possible? Good night! Err---morning. Time for my two hours of .


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks sara and good night/ morning


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So the day came and went, and no pictures other than equipment. I feel cheated. LOL.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh goodness she's awake lol


How bout something that is much much much cooler in my opinion!?










I got half my fish rack built tonight!
Still got one more ten to move on to it after I get the middle legs built.then I got to make the top rack for the other 2 tens & 2 twenty longs, five gallon and 2.5 gallon! So happy!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That's a neat idea to stack the 10 gallons like that. Why didn't I think of that?? Too cool! Are you ever going to leave your basement now?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes but after a few hours lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You'll be opening a fish store before long with all those tanks. Problemman's Fish Shop.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

No I wad going to name it something fishy but that's already taken...so idk yet lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL so where are the new tank pics?! I want to see the new fishies and plants :hihi: 

Also (belated) HAPPY NEW YEAR! back at ya  

Very cool stand, but are you sure 2 lenghtwise 2x4's are strong enough to hold all of those tanks? Or is there more support that I just can see in the pic? If not, I'd probably add more support if you can (always better to have too much support than not enough for a bunch of glass boxes full of water ) 

Anyway, either way, can't wait to see the rest of the rack!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm adding two center legs anda brace then adding the other tank s


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

lol sounds good!  

Can't wait to see the final setup!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

A box from azfishkid!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome!!! Once you get those planted you better show us those pictures of the tank you're a day late on or Sara might get angry!  :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Here they are!

Hygrophila sp. Bold









Polygonum sp. Kawagoeanum









Polygonum sp. Sao paulo









Ludwigia sengalensis









And this will be the last full tank shot for a while till I get everything in there places and better organized








THANKS AGAIN PHILLIP!!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice tank. It will be beautiful after the plants grow out. Trim it well

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks malay!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking good! I can't wait to see it as it grows in! 

We like full tank shots to see how different plants have been rearranged and how things are growing, so this better not be the last one for a while :hihi:

Looks like the fish are happy and swimming around and that's a beautiful betta in the first shot!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks krackle! The next picture will be it rearranged for sure


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Looks like everything arrived in good shape! Did the rotalas make it? Thanks for sharing the pics. Glad you like them. 

They'll color up (especially the P. 'Sao paulo') when they get adapted to your tank. Enjoy!

Tank is looking fantastic, by the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks a ton phil.i really do appreciate them alot. Tank its really growing in well.I'm going to balance the colors more though


The rotala made it just fine.in a day or two they should all be facing the lights


----------



## R33 GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

looks great i hope that the L senegalis grows well for you


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope it does well.

I did the rescape tonight but won't have a picture till later. Idk that I'm happy with it.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Now I'm cuttling with the pooch








It was to cute of a picture I had to share lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Cute dog! I am not sure the hygro sp. I am sending you is 'bold' after seeing Azfishkid's. If not, good luck identifying it.  The tank is looking much more dutch! 

ps. I bet you have an alarm that will go off and you'll see this post instantly. :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol Ding alarm off! Love instant emailing!!!!!!!!!!!

After the rescape I hope its still dutch....


----------



## SHMaRiM (Apr 21, 2010)

that doesnt really look like either of your inspirational pictures...?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope its not.more dutch....check a few pages back for the recent one


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> Lol Ding alarm off! Love instant emailing!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> After the rescape I hope its still dutch....


You are more obsessed with this site than me. :hihi: I started to throw out some plants today and remembered I am shipping to you. Luckily, those pre-labeled bags were sitting underneath my scissors. :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank goodness!!!!! My heart stopped for a second lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I need to up the co2 a bit. The plants aren't growing as fast. I'll adjust it up a notch tomorrow.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm thinking I'm going to lower the light time from 12 hours to 8 hours to see if I can rid the string algae I noticed and the bba that's showing up on the wood.and have the co2 come on an hour before the lights and turn off an hour after the lights turn off. 

I also did a 30%???? Water change yesterday and have not dosed anything in the last two days.here is hoping I get it gone before it gets worse.might get done excel to spot treat as well


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Excel works wonders for zapping bba. I don't know if you can take it out of the tank, but hydrogen peroxide works well too. The 8 hours will definitely help with the hair algae.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What about the bba though will it kill it? Meaning less light and more co2?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

More co2 and less light will definitely help. I haven't seen it curbed until I got consistent co2 levels. Now it stays mostly on the substrate and walls of the aquarium.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

On anything is not excitable! Must go away! Or I will pluck pick or scrape anything that has a thread of it.its do ugly!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I actually think it is kind of pretty for an algae.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Your officially nuts!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Luckily I take pills for that.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

O...well I'm off to bed I'm getting yelled at cuz my phone is waking some burr head up. People who don't get us fish nerds! Night


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nite!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

lol every morning when I come to your threads there is a nice little conversation between you two! hahahaha 

Your dog is adorable, that's definitely a cute picture. What kind of pooch is s/he?

I have to agree with Sara, as long as it's not growing of control / on my plants and killing them, I don't mind bba so much :hihi: I too think it's kind of pretty and makes the tank more natural. That's sort of how I feel about all algae, it adds to the natural look of the tank, and I like natural tanks. That's a huge part of the reason i started planted tanks in the first place, to make a more natural home for me fishies :hihi:

But if you hate, zap (by witch i mean spot treat) the crap out of it with excel and it will turn all pink and then die. roud:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Then during the day now its me and you talking it up lol.

Or dog is a miniature pincher and his name is jagermeister. Yes like the alcohol plus he's a german need why else lol

I don't like algae by any means! If I was doing a nature specific location then maybe but this is supposed to be a dutch and them tanks are tedious....that's why mine is moden because in not sure what I'm still doing lol got a few articles to read on it still


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

problemman said:


> Then during the day now its me and you talking it up lol.


Hahahaha true story!



problemman said:


> Or dog is a miniature pincher and his name is jagermeister. Yes like the alcohol plus he's a german need why else lol


Heehee I like the name! He's very cute. I knew another black and tan dog (i think he was a rotty mix) named yaeger, it's definitely a good name! 



problemman said:


> I don't like algae by any means! If I was doing a nature specific location then maybe but this is supposed to be a dutch and them tanks are tedious....that's why mine is moden because in not sure what I'm still doing lol got a few articles to read on it still


Hahahaha fair enough!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

We call him or little demon dog and he is very true to the breed standards! Sometimes you just wish you didn't choose this breed then you look at him and go"oh that's why I got him, he's cute!"


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahahaha sometimes I feel the same way about my dogs, I have a black mini-poodle and a bichon-poodle mix. We call them our little demons too. But they're SO CUTE you can't stay mad! :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

The only time I was real mad at him was about a week ago.i gave him a pig ear and he ran off with it and my mom went up to go pet him and he snapped at her and lunged! That was the first time and only time he ever did that! I was so mad that he got smacked in the mouth and caged and got his pig ear taken away. Still makes me mad....just don't get it.other then that he is a great friendly dog!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Cody has only snapped at people 2-3 times in the 6 years I've had him, twice was when he'd somehoe gotten hold of an entire chicken breast from someone's dinner plate, and once because he thought I was another dog trying to steal his toy (which was a pig ear or raw hide or something). He definitely got picked up by the scruff, laid on his side and was made to stay there until he relaxed, submitted and was given the ok. I don't cage the dogs when they are bad because I crate them when I leave for work, so I don't want them to feel punished all day.....I treat them more like the "pack leader" would (I'm a fan of the dog whisperer :hihi they get separation anxiety (particularly Cody) so I have to crate him when I leave so he can only destroy things in his crate. Silly pooch. :tongue:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

We let him have the house while we are gone but he knows the cage is his time out. we don't use it much because he is good but he knows better.he is to much of a cuddle bug to get in to much trouble.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Lol fair enough. If i wasn't required to use Cody's crate for him whenever we left the house, I'd likely use it as a time out :tongue: but ours are way too cuddly to get in trouble much either :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I finally know what it is like to be on the other side of the conversation. I wonder if people wake up in the mornings and roll their eyes at our insomniac posts. Great news, I feel asleep at 11 and woke up at 4! That is the most sleep I've had in weeks.

I am sitting here watching my two dogs snore on the couch and thinking if my husband was awake, I'd be in trouble. I am the spoiler of the dogs and they aren't supposed to be on furniture. :hihi:

Any progress on the tank rack?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Tank track is at a stand still till I get my other piece of wood cut....which I don't have my own saw...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Everyone should own a saw! We have tons of them. Apparently, my husband says they are all important.  I am gathering up the stuff to send you plants. Do you need a heat pack? It started snowing here. Crossing my fingers that all goes well.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Prob will need one we are getting hit with snow again tonight...ugh


----------



## Shawnts106 (Sep 25, 2005)

problemman said:


> Fishneedit.com super cheap.


OMG THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I FINALLY FOUND AN AFFORDABLE NICE LOOKING 3 FOOT FIXTURE WITH 4 BULBS THAT I CAN MOUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry for the caps I got reallllllllllllllllly excited!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> Prob will need one we are getting hit with snow again tonight...ugh


Yay. I am sick of snow. :redface:



Shawnts106 said:


> OMG THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I FINALLY FOUND AN AFFORDABLE NICE LOOKING 3 FOOT FIXTURE WITH 4 BULBS THAT I CAN MOUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sorry for the caps I got reallllllllllllllllly excited!


LOL. This post made me feel really happy for some reason. I think it's the expression I am picturing you have right now.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I wish I owned more saws. For now I just have 1 circular saw. But it's quite useful. Came as a package deal with a drill, both run on 18v batteries. Cost like $100 for the pair and the package came with 2 batteries. One day when I have more space I plan to have more power tools though. I miss working in the scene construction shop in college :hihi: Yes that's right folks, I'm a girl who likes power tools and I'm handy with them (which is a good thing because the boyfriend can barely figure out how to use a hammer :hihi

But I digress.......How's the tank? :icon_lol:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow my thread is running on its own now lol 

Tank is just fine.i got the light and co2 on seperate timers so now the co2 comes on an hour before the lights and hour after ,then is off.hope this helps the co2 and knocks it.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

New look!
















And my new farowella!
















And just a random of my fat girl! She's my baby!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Cute picture of the hefty oto. What are you going to feed her once the algae is gone? Luckily for you, I am sending you new strands! :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Plants not algae.i got enough to hold me over right now lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Are you sure? I have plenty to spare!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Absa too talootly!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

follow "TWIN PEAKS" #min breeder as well!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I actually really like that. Like more so than most scapes I've seen lately. Shhhh... Don't tell on me.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks I still have one more plant to add then its complete


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I like it so well, I don't think it needs another plant. Unless you want some riccia.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Sara! I'm adding that crypt balansae to the back. It needed a home and I think it will be perfect for the tank


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I think a better home for it would be in West Virginia. However, I could see it working quite nicely in this setup. I can't wait to see it with cleared up water.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol I need to get the filter up and running but that's another day. I have two powerheads going in the tank now just to warm the tank up.

I'm going to start a journal for the tank sometime this weekend. Call it "two peaks". Its my lite tech tank lol finally


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Or you could call it 'Twin Peaks' after that show.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I strive to be different!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You've succeeded.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol okay well its been a very very long active day so this guy is off to bed now have a good night sara!


----------



## Chafire (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice looking tanks! and the Farowella, good choice always a unique addition. how big is it? I'm looking forward to seing the first tank fill in, the look of the 40g breeder is awesome! the rocks look great is it lace rock? and I like how it appears as an island with the sand. Good Jobroud:


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Looks really great! I really like the rock work. I look forward to seeing it with the water cleared up.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Wing that's my 40 lol ans both of yah...thanks

Chafire the farowella is about 5 inches....maybe smaller.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Look how purple the sao paulo is!








And then the mac and paulo


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Really digging new scape! It's gonna look so good, I'm jealous :hihi: I want my tank to grow already. AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks funky! But which one? The new rescape of the 75 it on a whim 40?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

They both look great! But I really love the new 40


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol I'm taking the tank pictures of the 40 off here so people don't get confused! Follow the tank journal called "TWIN PEAKS" 40 breeder. Its got fish now but you got to follow it to see


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> Lol I'm taking the tank pictures of the 40 off here so people don't get confused! Follow the tank journal called "TWIN PEAKS" 40 breeder. Its got fish now but you got to follow it to see


Twin Peaks? :biggrin: I love that Sao Paulo! Want to send me some in the spring if you still have it?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Noted! Should have some as long as I don't let it grow out of the tank this round....


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sweet! I shipped your plants today. And then we got like 3" of snow. If they don't make it with the heat pack and insulation, let me know and I'll send you more in warmer weather.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds good...I'm sure they will be fine its only an 8 hour trip!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Except when you think about it with the USPS. They'll probably sent it to Georgia first.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't say that! Have faith!


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

It's looking very nice, but (perhaps this has already been addressed) I'm not entirely sure it's a 'dutch' style layout.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

its a modern dutch.........plants are layed out like a dutch but i have the wood and such,,, wait till it grows


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Good point, I'm an inpatient lad. I'd definitely move that sword on the far right to the back left to cove the intake and diffuser. In the space that the said sword inhabited, I'd plant a nice mixture of tall, fast growing stem plants.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I just envisioned what you suggested. I do like the idea of the sword being in the left rather then the right since it us a larger plant it will make the tank feel heavy to the right since I have the large branch over there. But ok the other hand I don't want it in the back.i rather have it in the midground since it will be maintained to be medium sized. 

This dutch thing is killing me. No, its the collectoritis!
That now leaves me with a open spot that needs a red plant....or I move the star grass over and then plant a red too the far right. I say this because I have cabomba furcata behind the wood


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I went to the store today and picked up a bottle of excel, some more return foods, and what do you know me fish! Lol









2 spotted headstanders


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking goooooood!!! Love the fish pics too! 

also.....i think the crypt balansae would really be at home in NJ not WV or OH but that's ok, I suppose it would look good in this setup too :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

The balansae will be going in the 40....guess you got another tank to follow!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

guess so!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara, you're a traitor. :hihi: More fish? Cuties. How many do you have now, 80000? When are you planning on moving the sword? I want to see pictures.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

May move the sword in a few weeks....I'm waiting on a tank to transfer the plants that are no longer going to be in this tank  its just to chaotic!

I have a total of 56 fish in here but that will also be taking some out for breeding and some that are not what I had in mind for this tank....then I think I MAY JUST MAY...be done


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

No you won't. You'll keep buying more fish because you know you want to.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm making myself be smart.the next fish I do add may be a SAE but prob not cuz I got my new friend on my side...mr.excel!


Well it could be a ms.excel. I will name it Ronda... Lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

If you do end up needing an algae eater, I would seriously recommend against getting an SAE and going for some Otos and/or Amano shrimp and/or some kind of pleco. Maybe a bristlenose or an albino bristlenose. Check out these beauties from a member here I got 2 of them (1 longfin, 1 short fin) for my boyfriend's 60g and they're gorgeous, really healthy too.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I have 6 otos, 1 albino bn, and am trying to get some amanos oh and I have the new fish the farowella


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

lol fair enough! But I'd still recommend against the SAE, mine stopped eating algae after about 6-8 months and then I had to bring it to the fish store after ~1 year because it was getting big. Your tank is a lot bigger, granted, but have you ever seen how big they actually get? and they get super agressive too!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yep my friend had three at 7 inches! Not mean though.i got a young one that's only 3 inches and lives nibbling on the fake plants at the boyfriends....but if you say so I got the excel for the bba issue.

Like my signature? Lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

HAHAHA I LOVE your signature!!! 

I should have known that you knew about SAEs :tongue: but I always like to warn people. Because mine literally seemed to wake up one day and decide it didn't want to eat algae anymore. And I know others have seen them stop eating algae too. But I guess as a temporary fix until you get the tank balanced if you have a young one on hand anyway it couldn't hurt :thumbsup: Though truly, for bba, excel should do the trick


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I had to do it we are like the NE state gossip girls!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

HAHAHAHA, true story :hihi: Only, why are we your posse? maybe you guys are my posse :icon_lol:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol cuz you too really are the ones following my journals


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

fair enough! in that sense I suppose you two ARE the posse for my journals then!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Sure are!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

:biggrin: sweet! ok I am REALLY off to bed now! :tongue: night!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol, your signature is hysterical, but I am afraid you'll depress speedie.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I thought about him after I did it....so I shall change it


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You'll have some 'plaining to do if not.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol true


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay so after almost wanting to treat the tank down I stopped, smoked a few cigs, had a glass of wine I calmed down. I did a 50% water change on the tank today then my heater busted... Then I noticed a ton of hair algae and bba. Did some reading and lowered my lighting to 8 hours, upped my co2 to 5 bubble per second ans did one round if ferts. Pray this works! 
Oh and with Sara's plant package I had to rescape...damn it! And this is what I have...in letting it grow in from here and not add anything else


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

grrr i hate frustrating days. Glad you made it through  A cig and glass of wine is a good way to relax  

Picture?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

cool! can't wait to see how it fills in! Are you gonna let it fill in or will you be rescaping in a week? :hihi: jk jk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Co2 blasting
















And then the head standers...









And look what I just found!









Baby black molly


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Sara hasn't stopped by to see?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

heeheehee baby fish are adorable :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Very true


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm glad you agree and that I'm not the only one who thinks baby fish are cute :hihi:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Love the head standers and I don't think I ever seen those yet, very cool looking fish! Love the baby too


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

problemman said:


>



Sup man~! Is that Ludwigia senegalensis? I always wanted to get some of those. Is it hard to care for them?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> Sara hasn't stopped by to see?


Sara's been feeling awful the last few days. Scape looks really nice. I am glad to see the plants made it alive and well! How do you like the Rotala Vietnam? It reminds me of red myriophyllium.

What in the world is this blob thing next to the baby fry? Looks like a sci-fi movie. :biggrin:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

justin182 said:


> Sup man~! Is that Ludwigia senegalensis? I always wanted to get some of those. Is it hard to care for them?


Yes it is and from what plant finder says it is but do fat nothing to bad.strong light and I have some root tabs under it extra to the water ferts


sewingalot said:


> Sara's been feeling awful the last few days. Scape looks really nice. I am glad to see the plants made it alive and well! How do you like the Rotala Vietnam? It reminds me of red myriophyllium.
> 
> What in the world is this blob thing next to the baby fry? Looks like a sci-fi movie. :biggrin:


Sry to hear sara.how all is well.

I freaking love the vietnam!!!!!

And that is a lily bulb from walmart lol still hasn't sunk


Pictures before I became bed ridden. Busted my knee up yesterday at work






























































































Sorry for the filthy glass


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow, that second Speedie tank is amazing! Good luck with the Twisted Dutch. It looks like it's coming along nicely.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Speedie s tanks have always been amazing and thanks.needs to grow some and I will be happy.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck with the busted knee. Ouch. I feel the same way about the R. Vietnam. It does much better than wallichi (or however you spell that) and gives you the same type of look.

Thankfully that is a lily bulb! I was going to call the Men in Black for you.  What are those pretty yellow fish?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Here comes the men in black!

Yellows are gertrude rainbowfish. I'm going to maybe try and breed them soon as they ate not a long lived fish max maybe a year and half


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Such a pretty fish, I'll take 7.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll let you know as soon as I get them


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

:biggrin: Yay for me!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tank is looking good! Love the gertrudae rainbows, I'd take some too if you get them to mate  And I love that female betta, she's really pretty! Great picture of her too!

I was wondering about the blob next to the baby molly too but I kept forgetting to ask, thanks for asking Sara! :hihi: 

Sara I hope you are feeling better and Brad good luck with the knee, that sounds like it hurts, I hope the damage isn't too severe!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll add you to the list for them but don't hold your breathe.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

problemman said:


> I'll add you to the list for them but don't hold your breathe.


sounds good!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Well my lotus is very happy! Its giving me 2 new babies!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So jealous! I want a baby lotus. Is this your red speckled lotus?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Sure are I can send you one if you want when they get a little bigger


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking good man!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks dempsey


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I just saw your comment on Ms. Excel, aka Rhonda. How's she doing? :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Have not used rhonda yet.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Might help with the BBA.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Ya I know I was thinking if doing a dose now after the lights were out would help...thoughts?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I used to dose it after lights out. Actually, whenever I remembered. It didn't seem to matter too much. Start out slow to make sure your plants can tolerate it. It melted some of my plants. I actually tested it recently and I think that the high dose I used is what melted the ludwigia. I am not 100% positive, though.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay I just did the first recommended dose 1 cap for every 10 gallons


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It really does wonders for BBA. I just couldn't stand the smell of it. I mean seriously how can something be that nasty?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> It really does wonders for BBA. I just couldn't stand the smell of it. I mean seriously how can something be that nasty?


Doesn't bother me really


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Lucky. Looks like Kara's going to have a lot of reading to do.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol I know she will be straining to catch up


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

problemman said:


> Lol I know she will be straining to catch up


hahahaha you know that's true! I was debating which thread to comment in that I can't believe how much I missed. You guys made the decision pretty easy for me :flick: 

I always spot treated BBA with excel with the lights on so I could see what I was doing, and I dosed with lights on too now I think about it (it's a non-CO2 carbon source so I figured the plants use it more when the lights are on). So really, whenever you remember to do it should be fine roud: And the smell doesn't bother me too much either....I kinda like it, smells kinda sweet...:redface:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay here is somethings I have noticed on the tank.it appears that the thread algae is turning white and disapearing since I have lowered the light time to 8 hours. Bba is still there so I'm going to work on getting my flow better and my co2 is up to like 8 bubbles per second. I really want to get a drop checker. Might order it from nikki.

Did some research on the plants I have and I have come to the conclusion that one plant does not fit in the tank with the requirements of the others and its my favorite one...the senegalensis... For all the plants I have the need phosphate of being rich 1.5-2and nitrate to be at the most 10 ppm. Senegalensis wants rich all around....so I may move it unless it will be fine and grow. I know it won't be rich red though


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Bummer about the senegalensis-- It's one of my favorite plants too. I'd let it grow and see how it does over time, and definitely don't adjust your ferts to suit the needs of the senegalensis if it'll hurt all of your other plants. But i'm sure you already know that would be a bad idea. :flick:

At least it looks like the rotala macrandra 'japan red' is growing much better in your tank than in mine. Got any updated pics of it?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

It actually just rooted and is still small. Is orange in color though because my nitrates are to high fir its liking.what you probably are seeing is the mac red which is feeling the same way and had slowed in growth....time for a water change


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't worry too much man. I'm sure all the plants will Be ok if you give them good water and fert scheme. They might not show the BEST colors but they are still cool to look at. I'm cool with that!! 

Second the thought of getting a drop checker. It will help you combat the algae problem with enough co2.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks justin. I asked nikki to hold one for me till monday.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> my co2 is up to like 8 bubbles per second.


Okay, Brad. Here is an issue I am seeing. This bubble count is insanely high. It's making me think you have a leak somewhere and this is a cause for the algae. Have you done the soapy water on all the joints? I'm thinking this may be the problem.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm more wondering if I just have air in this because I got it from a welder lol since I'm off today I will do a rub down to test for leaks.and its more like 5 but I counted 8 once lol no fish are suffering.i will posy my results


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Plants putting on some size


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Some more photos


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

And the baby maker! One of the babies is named sara


Also no leaks in co2 and I'm pushing co2 at 5bpm.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> And the baby maker! One of the babies is named sara
> 
> 
> Also no leaks in co2 and I'm pushing co2 at 5bpm.


Lol, I don't know if I should be honored or not. :hihi: No leaks and 5 bps....hmmm...can you add another powerhead to increase circulation? I'd say keep using the excel until you find an answer to help get rid of the algae.

The downoi is growing! Yeah!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Its named after you cuz one is yours when it gets bigger. And heck yah the downoi are growing! For once I'm so excited about growth lol

I'm getting a co2 checker from nikki so I can tell if I have enough. I'm going to go get another power head to put in the tank I'm just worried I'm going to have too much flow lol 

I'm about to do a 50% water change cuz its time too.

Also I don't think I see the bba spreading at all and hair algae has come to a stand still too.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay! I have the perfect place already picked out.  Excel works wonders for algae, doesn't it? It's probably a good idea to get the drop checker though. Try putting it in all areas of the tank to find out if you need to increase flow.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I really want doing excel to high so I don't think I was using it to the fullest. And good cuz you are going to need that spot cuz these suckers get huge!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thought I would post these pictures the one is of the new shrimp tank and the second one is of the shrimp tank with the 75 in the mirror that's on the tank


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

problemman said:


> And the baby maker! One of the babies is named sara
> 
> 
> Also no leaks in co2 and I'm pushing co2 at 5bpm.


I like this pic! If only I had room I would want some to put in it:icon_frow


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

cool shot of the 2 tanks! I also really like the shot of the nerite with the cabomba (i think that's cabomba anyway)

Glad to hear the algae is coming to a standstill!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

pandjpudge said:


> I like this pic! If only I had room I would want some to put in it:icon_frow


I love this plant...and if you weeded or some of this crypts you could have one! Lol



Karackle said:


> cool shot of the 2 tanks! I also really like the shot of the nerite with the cabomba (i think that's cabomba anyway)
> 
> Glad to hear the algae is coming to a standstill!


I think that was a cool shot too. That's cabomba furcata and my lazy nerites lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

nice, cabomba is a very nice plant, looks like yours is nice and pink too. Love it!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yah it stats pink at the tops so I think its better for a background with another plant in front of it. Still looking for that plant lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It's been like 3 days and no updates? Are you feeling okay, Brad?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol 

Well I got alot to tell yah about!

I ordered do much plants that I over drafted my bank account twice lol 

If I remember correctly I now added:

Hygro bihar
Limnophilia aromatic
Hygro argaularia (sp)
Hydro japan
Crypt 'cordata'
Crypt green gecko
Hygro balasamic
Hygro o something lol
Crypt red
Belem hairgrass
Crypt nurii
Limnophilia silver tip
Java fern trident
Java fern windelov

I don't think I missed anything but I could be wrong I got some more coming tonight

This is the 20 that I got up right now for my shrimp I'm getting from zeldar, tiawan fire shrimp, ordering next week!
But I have my electric blue rams in there so I can watch then better


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Overdrafted your bank account on fish, eh? That's a first for me. I didn't see that you said 20 at first and I was wondering how come the tank looked so different.  I like it. I have that exact filter in my 20. It's great to keep babies out.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Not on fish actually the long list of plants lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahahaha oops! I hate it when I do that (overdraw the old bank account). The 20 looks good too, I'm digging it!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Some quick shots before work


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

And more


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

more


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Great shots! the colors in your tank ore gorgeous! And I love your lady betta, what beauty! *edit* actually is that 2 ladies in the last shot of the second post with pics? or a reflection?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

The bettas are all males in this tank. They are halfmoon half dragon plakets, total of 5 brothers all from speedie. Females are downstairs. 

I'm really having fun now with the tank.its really starting to fill in.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

And not a reflection they do that all the time around feeding time


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Looking good as usual man roud:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks tickle! I can't wait till everything grows to the top besides the macaya and furcata! I give it 2 more weeks.plus in getting my dry ferts in this week some time.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

quick update

this is the full right side









the needs help left side










and the fts










a few more things will be happening soon on this tank in regards to stock choices. im going to go night fishing in this tank soon and rid most of the fish that are not cutting it in this tank and placing them in new homes...like friends and some in a new tank. 

i will give a up to date stock list as soon as this happens.

i did take the laudwigia sensi....whatever out and put it in the 20 high as the requirements for it to be at its best will not be in this tank...so we shall see what happens... i moved and trimmed a lot of stuff in this tank to get it thicker. im waiting for me ferts to come in which should be saturday, monday at the latest and will be going by a strict regimen that the plants should greatly appreciate and really show there best from.

i have a great accomplice now with a good camera so we should be seeing alot of great pictures soon.

the order for my s grade crystal shrimp has been placed and im planning on getting them with in a week also the sakura shrimp has also been placed. that takes care of the 20 high, which will be getting a thread soon as well. 

cpos came in today and jeez are they tiny. they are in the 5.5 which i plan to also house some blue orange eye tiger shrimp in with which i have 3 ways of getting but price is going to be a factor.

more to come on all that

im looking to get just a few more plants for this tank to give it that bushy feel and be done with all this. mostly things that deal with themselves like:
ludwigia arcuata to start

maybe after a few more trims of the stems i can have this sucker filled in and just watch the progress.

as for fish that im looking to add and make this tank done are:

maybe black ruby barbs-love the look of these when they get older
roseline sharks-yes im hooked back on them
cardinal tetras- just because
dwarf neon rainbowfish-fell back in love with them

okay this is still iffy and im not going to be doing this quick either. i got a few aquabid auctions that im working on but some im going to give up if i get out bid on again.

thats it for today.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, the tank is looking really good now that it is filling out. Do you have a list of plants that are now in the tank?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Not at the moment I dont.


----------



## Krayz5183 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Krayz5183 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks jeremy!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

tank is looking even more awesome now that it's filling in!!! And I'm sorry I called your boys ladies! They're all gorgeous no matter what sex they are  :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> Thanks jeremy!


When I first saw this, I thought you had named one of your fish Jeremy. :icon_redf The tank looks good, Brad. I'm still waiting on that plant list, LOL.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Coming up on a few minutes just because I forgot lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Plant list in alphabetical order:

Alternanthera reineckii 'rosaefolia'
Blyxa japonica
Cabomba furcata
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green gecko'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'red'
Cryptocoryne ' florida sunset'
Echinodorus 'kleiner bar'
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Hygrophila balsamica
Hygrophila sp. 'araguaia'
Staurogyne sp. 'bihar'
Lindernia routundifolia 'variegated'
Ludwigia repens 'rubin'
Marsilea sp.
Macaya fluviatilis
Microsorum pteropus 'trident'
Fissidens sp.
Nymphaea lotus 'red'
Pogostemon helferi
Pogostemon yatabeanus
Rotala macrandra
Rotala macrandra ' japan red'
Rotala macrandra ' green'
Polygonum sp. 'kawagoeanum'
Polygonum sp. 'sau paulo'
Penthorum sedoides 


Wow that was intense to type from my phone!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I really need to find out how to turn off my email notification at night....I had just fallen asleep and it woke me back up. I am sooo ready for sleep!!!! 

That is an impressive list. You typed all that and no spelling errors from your phone? I'm doubly impressed because of that. I totally want the majority of those plants again. Many of them I used to have and hygro balsamica was one of my favorites to own. It was a tank buster. I actually regret getting rid of it now. But it kept emersing from the tank and I was afraid I'd forget that it was toxic like that. Thanks for the list. I just spent a good 10 minutes looking at your tank for the plants. I'm going back to it now.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I could send you a sten if hygro odora. Same look just no poisons and I will send you all I can cuz the tank needs a trim bad lol just give me a bit cuz we are getting some major snow!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

How's the snow ? Can you even leave the house? We've been getting a lot of rain and it just now started to snow after three days of raining.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Snow was crappy had to work on both the days lol sucked


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It stopped snowing already. It's back to raining. I'll trade you some rain for snow. Our basement already has a 1/2" of water in some areas.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Huh, I'm gone from the forums for a couple months and you have a large tank going and filling in nicely already. Looking good!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

@sara-we have nothing going on now! Yay!

@rion-guess you been gone to long buddy! Just did a trim today to get it to bush out a bit


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Rion said:


> Huh, I'm gone from the forums for a couple months and you have a large tank going and filling in nicely already. Looking good!


See what happens we you leave us for so long? You've been missed!

Brad - glad you aren't getting the snow that's hitting right now.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Its not that we are not getting any its just its over now lol yesterday the roads were nothing but she's of ice. I couldn't get up my road lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thankfully, my car wouldn't start when it was snowing here so I had an excuse to stay inside. :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Hahaha


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA Sara, that's awesome! ......... as long as the car started when you actually wanted it to that is 

Did you guys get the ice storm at all? 

Also, Brad, I'm totally impressed at the plant list you typed on your phone!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank you thank you!


----------



## sepehr (Oct 6, 2010)

Do you still have those spotted headstanders? What's their behavior like? I saw them at a LFS & really liked them but I was hesitant to buy them because I have RCS in the tank.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm down to one but he is pretty mellow.won't eat any flakes or larger food items but he likes to pick at my plants. Doesn't do damage but I find he likes dieing leaves alot. I believe they are omnivorous. Shrimp I'm not sure about but I would assume as they get bigger they will make the babies food. Not very big mouths. I think they get about 3 inches total length. Don't keep in pairs as one like mine will get killed


----------



## sepehr (Oct 6, 2010)

problemman said:


> I'm down to one but he is pretty mellow.won't eat any flakes or larger food items but he likes to pick at my plants. Doesn't do damage but I find he likes dieing leaves alot. I believe they are omnivorous. Shrimp I'm not sure about but I would assume as they get bigger they will make the babies food. Not very big mouths. I think they get about 3 inches total length. Don't keep in pairs as one like mine will get killed


I see...I'm not concerned for the baby shrimps because even my rummy-nosed tetras hunt them down and eat them so the ones that survive are the ones that manage to hide amongst the plants & woods until they get a bit larger. But some medium sized fish won't even resist making a quick meal of adult shrimps such as bettas and barbs and thats why I asked you about those headstanders. 

By the way, I found it kind of odd that one of your headstanders harassed the other one to death. I thought the spotted variety was a schooling fish.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

In the wild they are schooling but in confines of an aquarium they are territorial. If you want a school you need minimum of so they can spred aggression out. I just keep mine single


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Medicated the tank today. Have an ich break out. Nothing major but some have a few more spots then I think is safe to let go. 

Im using kordon ich attack 100% natural. Says its safe for reef tanks to we shall see how my tank does. The minute im done wirh treatment its going to be 5 days of water changes and,charcoal filtering to get the meds out to not risk the plants getting harmed to bad. 

Getting some new plants in to add to my collection. Interested to see how they do with my fert scheduale. 

Got a ton of boxes coming in on wednesday!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I hope you bumped up the temperature too? ~83-85 should be fine.

_"It has been found that Ich does not infect new fish at 29.4°C/*85°F* (Johnson, 1976), stops reproducing at 30°C/*86°F* (Dr. Nick St. Erne, DVM, pers. comm.), and dies at 32°C/*89.5°F* (Meyer, 1984)."_

Source: AquaHobby


What new plants are you getting? :O


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't think my plants could handle 90° water. But do you think its worth a try for like 3 days? With an extra power head for air?

To be honest I couldnt list them all. I could try lol they won't be all in this tank though


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

problemman said:


> I don't think my plants could handle 90° water. But do you think its worth a try for like 3 days? With an extra power head for air?
> 
> To be honest I couldnt list them all. I could try lol they won't be all in this tank though


90°F is way to high for most plants, so definitely don't turn it up that high. But I'd raise it to 83-85 for a few days if possible.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay ill bump it. Up


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Btw check back in 20 minutes. Ill try to have the rare plants listed


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

problemman said:


> Btw check back in 20 minutes. Ill try to have the rare plants listed


Yay! Will do. :biggrin:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

This is going to be long by phone

Ludwigia 'cuba'
Syngonanthus 'belem'
Nesaea 'red'
Neasea triflora
Polygonum ' ruby'
Ludwigia glandulosa
Echinodorus vesuvius
Mini pelia
Hygrophila difformis 'var'
Hygrophila corymbosa 'siamensis'
Hyptis lorentziana
Murdannia sp. 'red'
Pogostemon erectum
Pogostemon sp. 'blume'
Rotala 'vietnam'
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Ludwigia guinea broad leaf
Syngonanthus manaus
Rotala mini type 2
Lindernia sp. India
Nesaea pedicellata gold
Ludwigia arcuata
Rotala singapore
Syngonanthus fluviatilis lotus bloom
Tropica 049
Staurogyne sp. Porto velho

I think that's all...


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

I can't wait to set up a 75 gallon when my wife and I get a house so I can put together a plant list like that. That a nice list of plants too, those coming in those boxes you mentioned above? I'll be excited to see them in the tank.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Sure will be! Some might come later still got to send the money foe the one package. Also my shrimp come in on wednesday! SUPER PUMPED!


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

What kind of shrimp?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Crs,cbs, sakura cherries to start.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

bummer about the Ich! but bumping the heat up to ~85 should at least prevent further infection and help the meds kill off the rest. 

Can't wait to see the new plants!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I sure hope so!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

How are the fishies doing? Awful about the ich.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

So far so good. Rams are clean and rainbows but the celebes have ich still. On day two of dosing


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That's good news that they aren't getting sicker. I hate ich. The last time I had a problem with it was before I went to planted tanks, it nearly wiped me out of the hobby.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

It is quite distracting and deterring. I'm okay with it right now since we are seeing better results.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I always get discouraged with sick fish. I just tried to acclimate six ottos. Four died in two days after a six hour acclimation with a heater and a darkened room. The other two have completely disappeared.  I've looked everywhere in the tank and can't find them. I'm not buying them anymore unless they are captive bred.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Otos are so tough, they can deter just about anyone! 

(you might already do this) but I've found that I have better luck with otos if I ask at the store how long they've been there and if they've been at the store for 2 weeks or less, I won't buy them. It's no guarantee, I still usually buy a couple more than I actually want assuming I'll lose some of them, but that way I don't usually lose all of them. Just a thought roud:

ACK! but I digress, this isn't your thread, geez Sara stop distracting me! :hihi: 

I'm glad to hear the fish are doing better Brad!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lmao kara! I was like what is she talking about! This is going to be day three of dosing tonight so I'm hoping tomorrow we will be clear then its 4 days of dosing then to follow directions. Then its on to water changes and carbon! Yay lol more work. I think I did a cold water change on them and caused this do before adding water I better check the temp next round.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That was the first (and last) time I shop at that store. He told me they had them over a week and a half, but when I called back after loosing them the next day, the woman that answered said they had just got them in. I would say more, but I'm too nice. :flick:

Problemman, how are the plants fairing with the medication?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

So far so good. I plan to right an article on the product after medicating . So far so good.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Does it hurt shrimp? If not, it could be a great one to have on hand. When do we get to see pictures of the tank?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> Does it hurt shrimp? If not, it could be a great one to have on hand. When do we get to see pictures of the tank?


Claims that it won't hurt snails...its organic so if you wanted to to a test run with a shrimp and see how long he/she can last in a double dose. I know my head stander didn't like it. Yes I'm doing a double dose pet bottle directions days I can. Btw the stuff smells like a rotten pickle! Ew!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

that's gross!!! But if it works, it's worth it! :hihi:

Sara - so annoying he told you they'd been there over a week when they really hadn't!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Update:
Day 4 of dosing and everything is growing and we are pretty close to being clear of ich!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

storey?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Pretty....ugh swype


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Tank highlights:

Hygro balsalmica
Staurogyne sp Bihar
Marsilea


Whoever you got those from _*REALLY*_ knows what they're doing :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

snausage said:


> Tank highlights:
> 
> Hygro balsalmica
> Staurogyne sp Bihar
> ...


Did I get them from you? Or are you wanting some? Im lost lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahahahahaha that makes a lot more sense!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

count down for the plant packages

5 days! 

days of medication........

5 days and counting


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> Did I get them from you? Or are you wanting some? Im lost lol


Haha, poor snasauge. I bet he's heartbroken you don't remember. I know I would be. :icon_wink

here are my pictures???? I only have one more day before I'm on break and I WANT PICTURES of ALL YOUR TANKS!!!!! :icon_twis:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Check tomorrow. I'm not home and lights are out.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm holding you to it.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Count on it


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> Check tomorrow. I'm not home and lights are out.


It's tomorrow. :icon_bigg


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lights don't come on till 2ish


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Then I'm going out for a while. :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

There you go. I still got a ton of things to do lol do it will make time fly


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahahaha I want to see updates too! 

And Sara, I'll get some pictures just for you too


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Later today.

But how bout a teaser of my next tank.....


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

What a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll actually forgive you for not having pictures of this tank for that snapshot. :tongue:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahahaha I gotta agree with Sara! Adorable little shrimp pic! :hihi:


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Is it later yet?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe if we spam Brad's journal he will get on here with pictures. He better hurry up because I am signing in the next 10 minutes or so for quite a while. It might be 20 years before I am back online. :hihi:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, let's see some pictures! 

Hahahaha it better not be 20 years Sara! :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll be so heartbroken from not getting to see pictures that I'll might just decide to stay in my grandma's world of no technology.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

There is one for the road sara!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Simply breathtaking! The plants are looking fantastic, especially the reds! That FTS is now my desktop background. :biggrin: Thanks for the update! Signing off now, happy.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Aw thanks sara! Miss you!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

lookin awesome dude.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks f22


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking good man! Nice and healthy


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very beautiful


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks dempsey! Needs a few more plants lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks 2in10!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I told you that I have some plants when you're ready! :icon_bigg

Browse my tank, and I will trim. :biggrin: Same deal as I said before. Just shipping.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol will get to it tonight so you can ship it tomorrow lol


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> I told you that I have some plants when you're ready! :icon_bigg
> 
> Browse my tank, and I will trim. :biggrin: Same deal as I said before. Just shipping.


Wait wait... in another thread you're trying to cure someone's collectoritis, and here you're being the enabler. Something's up with that :red_mouth

Take looks really good, problemman. I can't wait to see it grown in more.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks ben! Yah he's good for that lol


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I know.... I need help! :angel:

Us folks have to stick together. At least until they find a cure.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

The Panda shrimp looks amazing BTW. I see Nikki has them for $325. I'll just enjoy yours for now.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tank looks awesome!!! I love it, and now Sara won't disappear into the tech-less world of her grandmother forever because she got to see it! :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Ben Belton said:


> The Panda shrimp looks amazing BTW. I see Nikki has them for $325. I'll just enjoy yours for now.


Btw its just a regular cbs lol planing to but a BKK in the spring 

Kara-i hope like hell she won't lol I need here around


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahahaha i hear ya! we'd fall apart without her!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank god I saved a few of her messages like when she made my fert scheduale up lol I would have been lost!

Off to run errands


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahahaha well done indeed! Just in case


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

We are clear of ich! This tank really needs a water change so that will be the task after work tonight.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

YAYAYAYAAY!!! So glad to hear it!!!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome news man! Ick used to be so simple back in the day with no plants, "Quick Cure" and a bump in temp.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I found the organic ich med by kordon I used worked well. Slowed and stunted my plants a bit but I did the water change and hope that all will be well now


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Your tanks look great! lol I need to unsubscribe cause MTS wont be far behind if I keep poking in here


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Long time no see! You do need another tank lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I've been lurking around trying to stay away to ward off MTS. I thought about just a small tank but really don't have the time to upkeep 2 tanks. IF I do another tank it would be for shrimps...blah time to vanish before I look at more aquarium stuff lol.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

You should look into the orange eye blue tigers!


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> You should look into the orange eye blue tigers!


They look possessed.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

That's why I love them!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Ben Belton said:


> They look possessed.





problemman said:


> That's why I love them!


Lol. :hihi:


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I saw someone selling those the other day on here.They look amazing but I don't know if I can provide the proper water conditions without going R/O. My ph is 7.5ish...I had an idea of a "sw" tank using Sulawesi shrimp.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

whats "sw"? saltwater?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

yes sw=saltwater. Sulawesi shrimp look like shrimp found in reefs to me so I would make a take to reflect something reef like lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

so fake corals and lace rock...would be cool but really do your research on them as they are tougher to take care of the OEBT or CRS/CBS( which i have ). OEBT actually like a ph of 7.2 so you might be good to go if you do a 10 gallon with one gallon drinking water to lower it a bit. this week i will be starting my shrimp journal so check back in and start following. you can learn from me and then go from there. if anything im going to be mainly using Fluval Stratum that doctor foster smith is caring now. its 25 bucks and will get your water right where you want it. my friend is using it in his 20 and loves it so im buying it. should be here friday or saturday will get started on it sunday or monday.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I will follow and check it out once you get it going. Yeah I realized that sulawesi are hard to keep it would be my dream nano. The tank I use would be a 7 gallon from green leaf and build it from there. My only issue is time and money for the new tank if it is to be done lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

dude i went to walmart and bought a brand new ten gallon got home and de-rimmed it from top to bottom and it looks so amazing and the tank only cost me 13 bucks!!!! then add a sponge filter( i can send you one) and then your fluval...your about $40 bucks in and then get your stock....


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay i wanted to document this as im trying something new in fert scheduale.

before i was dosing nitrates 3 times a week and was getting readings at the end of the week before i did the water change of 40ppm. as i was getting frustrated by this and doing large water changes, cleaning the filters, and trying to not over feed i decided this week im not going to dose nitrates at all and see my readings at the end of the week.

The reason im doing this test is because i believe with the amount of fish i have in the tank that the amount of waste they produce i will be able to achieve the level of 10-15 ppm. why do i believe this? well because when i was dosing nitrates my goal was 10ppm to achieve the deep red color in my macranda red but i have not achieved that. before i was dosing i was getting better red color then i have with the dosing.

i will keep detailed journal on this for this week with parameter readings and how many days it was from water change day. 

today i did the water change and dosed everything but nitrates. reading was 0 after the water change. i will take a reading on thursday and see what the N rating is at then and take a picture of the mac


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Day one after water change:

Yesterday was orange with a slight blush of red.
Today its a but redder. Plan to test water after work to see how much nitrate in at.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

After 1 day you can already see a difference? That's pretty awesome. Unless you're imagining it  :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm not lol I'm thinking after another day or two the color should be dead on. I'm thinking my bulbs play a big role in how the color looks so I know I will be changing them out for what kind speedie has


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Infact I'm ordering them tonight lol


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

problemman said:


> Infact I'm ordering them tonight lol


What bulbs is he using?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Forgive my spelling gisem? Something. I have it book marked on my computer


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Gieseman, or something like that..... Yeah, I am looking to get them too.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> Gieseman, or something like that..... Yeah, I am looking to get them too.


Everyone swears by the Giesemann Midday bulb. I need a new light for my tank. I'm looking at a Tek with these. I'm sure I need to use a couple different kinds. Not sure how I want to mix them yet.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Check speedie408's setups. He tells ya in the first post what bulb combo he is using


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Ordered my bulbs. I went with a aquaflora and midday combo. Intetested to see how it looks in person


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

AHHHH we can "like" posts now!
This is exciting.

Looking forward to seeing the giesmann bulbs on your tank.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol I hope they are worth the money. Just cost $60 for two bulbs....good god


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

yikes thats pricey! Time to go with DIY LED lighting lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yah it is but if speedie likes them then I guess they are worth it


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Btw I ordered mine from aquariumspecialty.com


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You'll love them Brad 

Now you need to master CO2.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

wow those are some expensive bulbs! can't wait to see how they do for the plants!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I already have the co2 down. 

I think...


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thinking about a rescape


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

What's the new plan dude?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

You will see. I'm going more for a easy to take care of


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay this is what I got do far


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I can't wait for my bulbs to get here tuesday. These 10000k are way to blue and blah for me.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Growing in nicely dude.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Eh its basically a start over. So I added 1 tsp of nitrates earlier today... Read 0 hours later. So I added another 1 tbs just a bit ago. See if that works.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

looks good! can't wait to see it filled in!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

It wil be a few trimmings yet but I got a few more plants to place when they come in on tuesday...if they are alive.then I'm selling the rest.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

wow okay so the bulbs came in today but there is a problem. i huge snow storm came about this morning and im now stuck in akron and can get home to install them! i just hope they are not broken. my brother brought them in for me since he was so we shall see when i get home maybe tomorrow.

another note: im thinking about adding some drift wood columns to this tank that will be covered in moss and anubias. this just an idea but idk i kinda like it. other then that im pretty happy with that tank. im planning to move the macaya fluviatis out of the tank and in that spot placing the sau paulo there instead. then putting a more buchy plant pack there. who knows i may not i may let the hygro just take over that area and bush out and take over that space. wow so much to think about but i do know that the macaya will be swapped out for the sau paulo


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm stunned! You really do like Speedie's tanks, don't you? :hihi: I like the rescape. How many plants did you take out of there? It looks like your collectoritis is calming down a bit just in time for mine to kick in. 

Have you thought about dosing the EI method, Brad? I think you'd really like it and it should work well for you.

Sucks that you are stuck in Akron! Here's hoping your bulbs aren't broken.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Idk I got to read it over but I honestly think your root tabs are the way to go. Might dose done micros in the water column. But I'm not sure.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Just remember, root tabs have their limitations for things like java ferns and anubias unless the roots are stuck in the substrate. I'm sure you already know this, though. I always say find what works for you and adjust as needed. Also, I initally went through a period of GSA when I stopped dosing. It's gone now, but I think it was where the tank was using up the rest of the water dosing and wanted more.

Ever have one of those days where everything looks misspelled to you? I am totally having that moment.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Im going to find the party in your journal about the root tabs. My question is. What is your recipe for your macranda red? I'm going to give it one more go before I decide to pitch it. Btw on way home!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Here you go: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1265032-post226.html It was in my 15 gallon thread. I've tried everything, but consistently it's been the light and micros for me. That's why I use so many micros in the mix, but I've heard people can get really nice reds with less light. By the way, if you do make the root tabs, go for smaller pieces. It'll work the same and you'll get better mileage. I just uprooted some rotala and the roots were tangled among them.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks sara. I'm going to maybe try it.I'm still seeing if I can get it to turn red with out the extra work and just dosing.

The light bulbs are installed

Before:









After:









Just seems really yellow to me. 

Here are some other random pics

Sau paulo









Polygonum ' ruby'









And my ludwigia grandulosa










Thanks for looking


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dude, it looks ALOT better. All your pics have so much more color variation now.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Maybe I need to get use to it. It just seems yellow.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Compared to 10,000K bulbs yes the giesemann combo will seem yellow. Plants love em to death, literally.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll take your word for it when I get tons of growth lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

It does look a little yellow by comparison, but I agree that at the same time it brings out more color variation in the tank! 

Might take some getting used to, but I think I like it! :biggrin:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Did the dutch get lost in the twist?



I like the new bulbs. Tank looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

lookin goodroud:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

lauraleellbp said:


> Did the dutch get lost in the twist?
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new bulbs. Tank looks great! :thumbsup:


Yah I think its in the gravel some where lol I'm trying to get a nature look going


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Noticed some stunting in my rotundafolia today.cut them off and going to see how they grow in with my new fert scheduale.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

So look at this crap!

I put the rotala mac red in the 20 high that has soil in the bottom and turface capping, I dose iron and potassium in this tank and look what I get from the damn thing!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay so I needed to get some co2 running to the shrimp tank I bought a manifold and got it hooked up









In the shrimp tank









Things are going good right now in the tank. Getting lean nitrates so that's a plus. 

The akron auction us coming up and I'm riding my tanks of fish that I'm just not intetested in anymore. Which is a good majority of the fish in the 75 so soon it will be very limited stock.

I'm actually excited about this. The tank is just way to busy for me and the look of the tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What tank is the betta you're bidding at on AquaBid going into? (That's a lovely salamander, BTW...)


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't have a clue my max bid is low so I'm sure I will get outbid


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

If I win it I'm getting the sister as well.i love purple lol


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Wow, the rotala macrandra 'japan red' looks nice in your 20g! I wish i could get mine to look like that. It's slowly getting there... i think.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks phillip! Yah I don't get it myself.i might put it back in the 75 see how it does now that I got my ferts just right


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What a crap thing.last night I got home and found that my regulator broke.seems like the diaphragm broke so I just ordered a new one. This hobby is getting to expensive


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That stinks. What brand regulator where you using? I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Idk to be honest but i ordered something......idk I'm just frustrated with this and I'm fighting to get this damn needle valve off this thing. Ugh FML!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck with that. I had a heck of a time removing my needle valve when I switched them out.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yah It won't come off the fitting...praying that lowers has it...fingers crossed


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Have you tried using two wrenches?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yah its just not cutting it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I had to get something called liquid wrench to get mine apart. It was a PITA.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Im just going to lowes to see if they have it. If anything I will buy that.how much was it?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Its been a while but like 6 bucks.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Alright. I'm putting your box together now of plants I'm sending you. With the list


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks! I just totally looked at your tank pictures and you are right about them being a little on the yellow side. But, the wood looks more brown and less blue.  I think the fish are gorgeous now!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

im still trying to get use to it but i have to say that the plants are looking better and growing better too. but it sucks now that i have no co2 to go with it right now! 

tank is going to be raided this weekend for the auction because im sick of some of these fish.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

What, you sick of fish??? I thought you collected fish almost as much as you collect plants.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

not really im wanting fish that dont scatter all around the tank and make it look so busy. want tight schooling fish. im thinking of adding some black phantom tetras to the tank. always have loved them


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Phantom tetras are some of my favorite fish. I had a school of them about three years ago and have often thought about getting more. I see you changed the title. Any updates?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Can't wait to see new pictures, I'm curious why the name changed, I noticed that too  

Any new fish yet?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I changed the title because its not dutch anymore....I'm seeing my collectoritis is bellowing down a bit so I'm happy with that much.i have a few plants I need to sell off but I'm lazy to do it still


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah, laziness. Something I've been doing well lately. After this week, I'm going to have to start working on other things like housework and visiting family, and such. Anyway, I was just spamming your journal to get your attention on something.

I want some MACRO shots!!! That is all.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Of what?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Plants, fish, heck a speck of dust. I like macro shots.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

here this is crap that was floating around my fish tank


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

ROFL. Okay, I guess I do care. How about some pictures of fish and plants that are still growing? LOL Brad - check your facebook for my non-PG response. :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol well its the fact of life.you win some and others just can't catch on after shipment. Today your package should come! 

Lights are off now so no pictures tonight.MAYBE tomorrow


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You do keep me smiling. LOL. I can't wait for the plants. My tank needs some new friends after the crash and burn.  Do I have to beg for pictures?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Please don't ! Lol I really wanted to wait a but longer till I got everything situated...mainly the fish situation.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll promise to wait until you are ready if you promise to give me some macros of fish and plants and not crap floating on your tank. :hihi:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm with Sara! I won't demand FTShots if we can get some fish close-ups and maybe a few plant sneak peak close-ups roud: :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

If anything maybe I can get krazy (jeremy) over to take some shots for me. I still need to catch 2 schools of fish, the rainbows, and these stupid silver mollies


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Haha, I just got confused because my nickname used to be Krazy Kara :tongue: 

Good luck with the fishing!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol I did some last night using a flashlight in a completely dark room. The black neons got to smart for me lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> Lol I did some last night using a flashlight in a completely dark room. The black neons got to smart for me lol


Brilliant. I am wondering why I having thought of that one. Still laughing at the debris picture. :icon_twis I know where your dutch scape went. I think I now own it. LMAO!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

You actually got the larger portion of it as I sent a package out to another member for some black guppies


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I rule! :flick:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So how is Jeremy the fish doing, by the way? He must think I am big idiot. I sure felt stupid. LOL.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> So how is Jeremy the fish doing, by the way? He must think I am big idiot. I sure felt stupid. LOL.


LOL I am dying to know what this is in reference to


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Omg lol its about jeremy aka krazy on here.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

In MY defense, I thought it was the betta in post #362. I thought you were thanking the fish for the great picture. :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

OH, Brad, Kara said "Hi." LMAO.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol there is your answer kara! Now sara get me a picture of those shrimp we talked about on the phone!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahahahaha LMAO love it! :hihi: I knew the name Jeremy sounded familiar :tongue:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> Lol there is your answer kara! Now sara get me a picture of those shrimp we talked about on the phone!


I will tomorrow. The lights are out for the night and I am actually sleepy from you boring me to death. :icon_twis Totally joshing you, by the way. :biggrin:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

On the phone for almost 3 hours! Good god! And not including the first hour and a half lol


Now I'm exhausted!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Well I took out the marsila tonight as huts just growing to slite for me. Got some glosso planted now so we will see what happens.

Regulator should be here tomorrow so I wil have co2 again. 

Here is a quick picture.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I think that's the most I've talked on the phone since I was a teenager. My husband totally laughed at us. He still wants to know how someone can talk about plants for more than 5 minutes. I told him there was a translation barrier.... 

Where is the picture, Brad? Sadly, I am starting to understand your swyping. You're getting rid of the Marsilea because it was growing too slow for you. I'm good.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> I told him there was a translation barrier....


HAHAHAHAHAHA i just burst out laughing and Ian was like, "what is so funny" and then he just didn't get it :hihi:



sewingalot said:


> Where is the picture, Brad? Sadly, I am starting to understand your swyping. You're getting rid of the Marsilea because it was growing too slow for you. I'm good.


a) where IS the promised picture? 

b) I am totally starting to understand the swyping now too :icon_lol:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

What a HUGE improvement Brad! I really like the whole plant layout, and the driftwood on the right side looks much better after putting the thicket side in the substrate. The bolbitus and anubias in the center look great. Nice blyxa japonica too. I'm really impressed!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara, I think we should totally spam Brad's journal all the time now. I think it bugs him enough to get a picture. It's worked for us twice now. 

I officially am mad now. The arcuata looks amazing in your tank. It looked like.......in mine. Grumble, grumble. I must say the driftwood looks much better now that you've spaced it out. I really am digging that glosso foreground, too.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Sara, I concur. Spamming really DOES seem to be working! :hihi: <3 you Brad :biggrin:

Brad - I am LOVING this layout and how natural the tank looks. I agree this is the best DW layout I've seen so far in this tank, between the layout and the way you have the plants arranged it really looks like something i'd see if I was snorkeling in a pond :biggrin: I love it! roud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Cough*Spam*Cough for macro photos of fish and live plants.

Isn't the tank looking more natural than ever, though? Like totally relaxing. Your right, it does look like something you'd find in a pond. Best layout yet, Brad.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

macro shots? of fisheeeees? or plantses? :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm here I'm queer and I'm not the only one here are a few more. Sorry guys was in a meeting for the fish club


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

wow your tank looks good!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the compliments.I'm being really hard on myself to get rid of alot of plants and getting a real scape going. I hope in a couple more weeks that the tank will be where it should.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

you HAVE a real scape, a real natural looking scape, and i LOVE IT! :biggrin:

also, this:



problemman said:


> I'm here I'm queer and I'm not the only one


is awesome :biggrin:

and what kind of fish club? sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

If you saw it in person it doesn't look like what I'm was hoping. I hour a few things to move yet and then take out a few others then I should be happy.

And lol at the queer comment. Its from a old show I can't recall


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Loving the glosso even more now. You are being way too hard on yourself!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm being hard on myself because it's been taking so long to get to where I wanted to be and I keep changing it


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nice _hygrophila pinnatifida_! roud:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks I just spent 66 bucks on 8 more and about to have a stroke about the price lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

i agree, way too hard on yourself, but i do understand that feeling, sometimes i think "whhhaaaa?" when people say they like my simple tanks. but your tank DOES look gorgeous! :hihi:

and the comment definitely made me laugh! :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks really does cheer me up a lot to hear that


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

See? I told you it looked great. Just listen to this ole' country gal.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

lol so i forgot to answer karas question about the club

its call the Greater Akron Aquarium Society and we get together every month and talk about fish crap and then we do a 50/50, raffle which i made out on this time lol/ small auction of stuff we bred or propagated. 

i won in the raffle a bottle of amquel, fish net, medications, a brand new ten gallon which i was so mad about lol, and a bottle of co2 booster. new product from API im going to try out. also i got from the auction 2 new elephant ear im thinking about doing a riparium with or using them in a terrarium. and 6 baby electric blue lobsters. they are so cute and the size of my shrimp...which reminds me i need to update that real quick


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome. Did you resist bringing home more plants??? BTW, I totally thought you said you won a waffle! Caton's in my head. :help:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i got some house type plants lol no in the tank plants but im ticked i came home with that 10 gallon and its brand new lol im thinking about de-rimming it and making something of it lol maybe for some yellow shrimp? lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll trade you some yellow shrimp for some prime. :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i can go buy some tomorrow for you lol


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looking good Brad!! Im likin the drifwood!!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks chad! i think the driftwood is just right now and its a matter of getting the plants planted the way i want them now and im set!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome. Im with the Kara/Sara team and am going to spam you for more pics now


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

well then i will add you to the posse list lol but to be in the posse you must be annoying and talk nonsense in our threads lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

chad320 said:


> Awesome. Im with the Kara/Sara team and am going to spam you for more pics now


Peer pressure works great on Brad. So does bedtime stories. :icon_twis


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

lol such a dork!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

This is like a comedy thread with random shots of a fishtank. I love it!!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

welcome to our small lives we share with each other!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Brad, I'm sharing the story as you requested for everyone else:

_Once upon a time, there was a frog that was hopping down the path and he stumped his toe. 

So anyway, the frog stumped his toe and started crying. The neighborhood crickets all started chirping in laughter at his clumsiness. He was going to roll over and give up when a gorgeous frogette came along and asked sweetly:
"What is (ribbit) wrong, Fred?"
Sniffling, Fred replied, "They don't like me cause I fell and stumped my toe and can't get home."

Humph, Julie Frogette snorted. "We'll fix that." She went over and ate the crickets with her froggy tongue and brought the last one to Fred to eat. "That's shows them."

Laughing, Fred ate the mean cricket and immediately felt better. They sat and talked until the sun came up and lived happily ever after.
_
(copywritten by Sara's mom in 1988, lol)


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

LMAO i so did not want you to torture everyone with that story lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Liar! You told me you liked it so much you were going to laminate it. :hihi:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Awww.... Its like little red riding frog meets the little froggy that could.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

its going to be frog leg soup in a minute lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA i don't even know where to begin.....everything i just caught up on was hilarious :icon_lol:

Also, sounds like a fun meeting! Why are you pissed about getting a tank though? that's the part I don't understand....

[STRIKE]And can i get a pic of the adorable sounding teeny baby lobsters?[/STRIKE] asked in the relevant thread roud:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

See you miss out on everything lol

The lobsters might need to wait as they are going to be hard to find lol

And the tank is because I'm trying to get rid of a bunch of them lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahahaha ooooohhhhhh well it's always good to have a spare 10g to use as an isolation tank if you need to medicate.....just because you have a tank doesn't mean you MUST set it up as a planted tank :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Temptation is there. Already told sara my idea lol must resist!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahahaha very true very true! 

RESIST!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Did you get that new tank setup?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

No still at auction!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Still?!? Six hours and counting. You are dedicated to this hobby. :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Just got home spent $310 at that damn thing! Now where to put everything! Lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> Just got home spent $310 at that damn thing! Now where to put everything! Lol


That's alotta coin spent at an Aquarium Auction. Now show us what you bought! :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Favorites

Aspidoras alberta
Loricara sp. Atabapo
Royal farowella
CPD'S
some plants

And my super cute 3 gallon


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## studentZ (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh my, that is quite the impressive spread. For the sake of my growing addiction I think I need to stay away from aquarium auctions! What are all the fish!?!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Brad, seriously? You were supposed to be getting rid of stuff, not buying more than you took.  I have two of those tanks, by the way. I used to house my cherries in them.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Student to many to name lol

Sara I love the tank and want to do shrimp in it as well. So cute already have a scape in mind


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I think you need to totally take pictures once it is set up. What are you doing awake so late?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

You have the nerve too ask those questions lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Brad, you <3 it and you know it. You can always tell me to mind my own business. you know I ain't saying a word. :biggrin:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Your fine


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

We forgot to call Kara!!!! Uh-oh. I'm blaming it on you and that auction.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Fair enough plus I forgot as well till a bit ago.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

She'll forgive us. Kara had a huge test to study for anyway and wouldn't have time to understand my accent anyway. After all, we are still trying to figure out each others' style - Tom Brokaw...:hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Smartalic


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yup, I am. That's why you talk to me, admit it. I am just going to go ahead and mention Chad now so he doesn't feel left out when he reads our insomniac posts tomorrow.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Y chad? Lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Brad, go home before those fish suffocate in those bags.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Shh! They are fine....


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

They texted me like 100 times and begged me to tell you to put them in fresh water.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol they are getting put in time out


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Poor little fishies....


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

We are home now. Tell them to stop complaining lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hold on, I'll text them. No wonder I am almost out of texts in just two days.....  They are very happy, by the way, to finally be home.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahaha it's ok, I WAS studying all day yesterday.....and today.....and again tomorrow....and then I have my test weds morning and then a bit of a reprieve  :hihi: So I do forgive you both! 

Also, that little tank is definitely adorable! I've never seen a 3g, only the 2.5s. Can't wait to see it set up! :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

There will be some slacking my end for some time with my tanks after my recent disaster. Shrimp tank came off the stand and crashed and I lost everything but urge plants and the fish. Shrimp couldn't pull through.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the shrimp. I'm so sad for you.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm over it....that was the final straw with these tanks. Jeremy is coming to get the 20 tonight. Im going to reseal the hex I just got and maybe sell it off. All the nanos are coming down. Fed up. I have yet to catch a break in the last couple weeks


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I could understand that being enough to do it. Breaking a tank isn't fun. I gave up the hobby for several years (way before plants) due to loosing a tank full of fish. Enjoy the summer and remember this is supposed to be a hobby, not work. Are you keeping up the 75?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yah just getting rid of a bunch of stuff in it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad you are keeping one at least. It would be quiet without you around here.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

No one take it the wrong way but I really just want to up and leave this hobby. I have had enough


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Brad, we'd never take it the wrong way. I hope that you stay, but I completely support your decision. It is okay to concentrate on other hobbies and to even change your hobbies. Take some time off and re-evaluate if necessary. This should be relaxing for you, not stressful.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your disaster! I can understand that being a last straw!



sewingalot said:


> Brad, we'd never take it the wrong way. I hope that you stay, but I completely support your decision. It is okay to concentrate on other hobbies and to even change your hobbies. Take some time off and re-evaluate if necessary. This should be relaxing for you, not stressful.


I totally agree with Sara, in fact, this is basically the advice I gave to her when she was getting stressed about her tanks. Hobbies are not supposed to add stress to your life, they're supposed to help relax you and bring joy. So if the hobby doesn't do that for you anymore, it's not worth it. If you'd be worse off with NO fish tanks, then definitely just downsize to one or two and take it from there, see how it goes. 

I hope you stick around here (if only because I don't stay up late enough to entertain Sara :hihi: ) but if you need a break, take it. We'll be here if you decide to come back roud:

_I know, i know, I'm going back to studying, please don't yell at me! :hihi: i just had to reply to this!_


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG so sorry to hear about your tank and shrimp!!! :frown:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks guys I just ripped up all the floor in my room because of it. Thank god it was peel and stick. It was ugly lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

wow sorry about what happend! Don't leave the hobby just slow down/down size and enjoy it. Take my hands off approach lol


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Awe that bites hard man, hope it all turns out all right. But please don't leave the hobby, who would we have to solve all of our "problems" man? (sorry I couldn't resist  ).
Hoping all is well,
Pianofish


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Brad, regardless of your decision, I want to tell you one thing:










Hope it's the best one yet!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks sara lol kinda looks like me right now too.

Piano I'm not much of a problem solver lol but thanks. I'm thinking once i get the flooring done I will see where I'm at and what I feel up to taking care of. Think I will only have two tanks


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I thought it did look like you a little bit.  Have a good day and don't worry about the tanks for the day. Go celebrate!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol no celebrating tomorrow I'm laying new floor and getting the room back together. Im our right now watching a drag show and having a drink.... Bad combo lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

:icon_eek: Brad, I'm going to have to stop clicking on your journal, lol.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lmao! Wow


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Cute, wasn't I? :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I think I can top you


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't take this the wrong way, but you are totally cute as a girl. You should dress like that all the time.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I would show you with hair but its awful....what the hell lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

What a cutie. I <3 it! I should totally dress up like a girl and let you see me purty like that.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

So here are the fish that my friend jeremy got me for my birthday today 

Platinum celebes halfbeaks x3


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Cool new fish! I wish my friends would give me fish for my birthday... but then again, they'd probably just get me comet goldfish. LOL.

Not sure how i feel about the other pics though. :hihi:


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

that's really cool I've never seen that color morph before. Do they stay like that?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Phil-you know you love my drag pictures lol

Pand-yah they do they are do gorgeous in person lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Brad,

I would've never known if you hadn't posted those self portraits. lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Known what? Lol that I'm a **** lol surprise!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Brad, I love the Platinum celebes halfbeaks! 


_But I am still mad at you for what you told Jeremy._ :icon_evil


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I figured sara sorry but believe me its cool I trust him


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Was just kinda shocked, but I'll get over it.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> Known what? Lol that I'm a **** lol surprise!


It's all good man. Where I live, people don't care about what sexual orientation you are. :thumbsup:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Sara I love you too

Nick- hello duh! Gay pride capital! Ask sara though I'm not all that gay she was super disapointed when we first talked. Lol those were for fun when I was dressing up for halloween. 

Anyway...tank is coming along.sorta.still working to get everything put back together


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I really can't wait to get this room back together. I want a clean room and my tanks back in order!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> It's all good man. Where I live, people don't care about what sexual orientation you are. :thumbsup:


However, we will tease people with plastic plants in hot pink and green colors and rainbow colored gravel in their fish tanks - especially if you have one of those 'no fishing signs.' 

Brad, what did you do with all the plants in the 10 gallon that crashed? Did you save the substrate? Oh, and are the floors finished?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Make fun of them for that lol that's awful and a sin lol

Plants are floating still and floors need 2 more boxes to be done lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha! I won't even tease you on not measuring before buying the boxes. So, I guess the floating stems around the halfbeaks are the plants from the tank? Oh, and I should personally thank Jeremy for getting you those fish. Now maybe you'll stop talking non stop about looking for them.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Go pm him lol I'm so happy just need the furcata rainbows and I'm set


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

What's his username again?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Krazy something lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I found it. You're supposed to know these things.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Edit:I'm NOT drunk lol no lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You better not be, we have a rule against posting under the influence and I'd totally moderate you. :flick:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Edited


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Good.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wow all this talk of drag queens and i missed it. you shoulda came out with me when i lived in chicago, could've taken you to see crazy "parties".


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Non-i heard boys town is all kinds of fun! Was planning to come this past august but couldn't get the money together


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

boys town is awesome even if you're straight. lots of cool shops & clubs.
there's even a store called "gay-mart" thats completely off the wall. its a good time!

if you ever go let me know and i can give you some places to check out!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> It's all good man. Where I live, people don't care about what sexual orientation you are.


 
I'm rocking my Sister's of Perpetual Indulgence hat today (helped one of them with some costuming stuff and got a ski hat with an awesome patch in return). I love the looks I get in it (but, but, you’re a _girl_!).


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

First of all, very cool fish! Glad to hear things are coming along with the room and you are keeping at least a tank or two 

Second, I agree with Sara, you are a pretty cute girl! :biggrin:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks kara! Lol 

This was halloween









I was grandma yetta from the nanny


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Fish tank as of today!









And the floor


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

GRANDMA YETTA! BRILLIANT!!!!!! And WHERE did you find that sweater that is PERFECT for that costume?! Well played sir, well played! :flick: :hihi:

Tank is looking LOVELY as always :biggrin:

And good work on the floor, it's looking good! roud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the floor and the tank. Here is the picture I was telling you about:










See? I told you we have streets and sidewalks! I ain't that hick. Look, we even have cars.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

nonconductive said:


> wow all this talk of drag queens and i missed it. you shoulda came out with me when i lived in chicago, could've taken you to see crazy "parties".


Oh, I see how it is.....only Brad gets invited to the 'parties.' I'm sad now. :icon_frow I can dress up like yetta if that's what it takes to be a part of the cool crowd! :wink:


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice tank, Brad...I lol'd @ the drag pictures tho... :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> Oh, I see how it is.....only Brad gets invited to the 'parties.' I'm sad now. :icon_frow I can dress up like yetta if that's what it takes to be a part of the cool crowd! :wink:


Aw sara I will come pick you up and we will make a trip of it and btw your neighborhood is gorgeous! So can't wait to come down to visit!



demonbreedr16 said:


> Nice tank, Brad...I lol'd @ the drag pictures tho... :hihi:


Yah what can I say! I'ma work of art myself lol


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

sewing you are invited too!  and thats a very pretty street, but the real question is do you have indoor plumbing?:hihi: j/k

problemman, thats a nice tank and floor job!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

nonconductive said:


> sewing you are invited too!  and thats a very pretty street, but the real question is do you have indoor plumbing?:hihi: j/k
> 
> problemman, thats a nice tank and floor job!


Lol I hope she does cuz I'm not wanting to worrry bout a snake coming up the drain our battling a **** for potty space lol

And thanks the tank had a few more things I want to adjust then I'm going to sit and wait


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, shucks. What is dis der funny indoor plumbing yawl are yammering about? Is it one of these?









Cuz if so, we sur can get dem fer ewe city folk. :biggrin:

By the way, that is my neighbor's house and her house gets even more beautiful as the summer garden grows (this is a spring picture).


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Can't wait to see the garden in person!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

We use outdoor plumbing to fertilize the gardens.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

O......


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, I have a response for every WV joke you guys can dish out (just please keep them PG on the forum and pm me the off-color ones, lol). Keep it up and I'll start making fun of your non-accent accent.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

haha, nice pot! 

There is an old outhouse next to my dad's summer cottage (its on an island). Some of the neighbors dont have indoor plumbing. One year we had problems with his septic field & had to use it. nothing like doing your business in a damp, dark, musty, spider filled, wooden death box with rodents scurrying around your feet and cob webs tickling your face. 

Not bad for slicker, eh?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Ew!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll give you that much. People don't know how great plumbing is until they've used an outhouse. Even Johnny on the spots look great in comparison.  Not something I care to ever do again.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

About done with glosso! Hate the crap!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

problemman said:


> About done with glosso! Hate the crap!


yea me too. burn it!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm going to need to turn the flow down for a week or two just so it flipping roots. After I cut it up in pieces! Should have listened to sara!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I have such great glee to say "I told you so." :flick: Pretty glosso ground cover takes more work than either of us want. Just do what I do. Go look at mountaindew's beautiful glosso and admire from afar.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

No I'm one of those people who half to have it


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

its totally not worth the effort, but if i want to see a beautiful glosso carpet in person ill just go over indyplanted's.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

There good fish stores out by you non?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

This thread moves too fast...I can't keep up


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

no, theres one decent one. the reef. the rest are chains. but back home there used to be a few awesome ones, don't know if theyre still around.

african cichlids are whats popular around here, i assume because the water is so hard.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Boo lol

@pand- lol this is why you should own a phone with tapatalk


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

problemman said:


> Boo lol
> 
> @pand- lol this is why you should own a phone with tapatalk


and be less productive than I already am? no thanks :icon_lol:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Problemman, I am with NC on this one. We have crap LFS. I really don't know why _anyone _would want to come here to visit...



problemman said:


> No I'm one of those people who half to have it


That's why you have collectoritis. It's in the later stages of the addiction.



pandjpudge said:


> This thread moves too fast...I can't keep up


I know, right? I am like posting in the journal and even I don't know what is going on most of the time.

Brad!!!! You told me we'd have more pictures today. Where are they? And don't try to use that glosso excuse again.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I never said anything about pictures today....plus I'm dead tired! Night


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> I never said anything about pictures today....plus I'm dead tired! Night


Oh yeah, you did. That is my story and I'm sticking to it. (Actually, I remember you saying as soon as you get the other tank in working order, but you can't blame me for trying.) Have a good sleep!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yah I have decided to go with a 20 long for that tank. Will be my dutch farming tank lol maybe name still undecided


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ummm....im with Sara, more pics!!!!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Ummm....I'm with out the new 20 right now so until I get the stuff I need I'm just going to let the 75 grow. Which reminds me I need to dose today lol new scheduale and I need to stay on it


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Quick shots

Florida sunset crypt
















L-333









Crazy fish









See if I can scrub this black crap off the anubias









Getting GS ALGAE....ugh









And a FTS









And my not so helpful helper Mr.Jacker macker moo (jack)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Love it! Although the kitty cat is getting all my attention now.  Seriously, I don't know why you are complaining about the glosso. It looks good, Brad.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I've decided I'm taking the glosso out and putting the marsila back in. try it in the 20l


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Your tank is awesome! Besides, the awesome 'scape/plants, I love your fish selection! Probably because it seems exactly how I'd stock my tank.  Do you have panda barbs in there? I don't think I've ever seen them in life or in other people's tanks but thinking about it, I'm considering how awesome they'd look in my 55gal I want to make a barb tank...

It also looks like you have a few cichlids?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yah those are panda barbs. I bought them under the name melon barbs though. They are neat, very active little group. I really didn't know if I wanted to keep them in there at all.

The cichlids kinda just went in there as I impulsed bought them at o ur auction. Think I'm going to move them in the near future but as of now they are not doing anything being babies.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The glosso is always green on the other side......I personally perferred your marselia (or however that is spelled).


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> The glosso is always green on the other side......I personally perferred your marselia (or however that is spelled).


I like marsilea better as well, but it grows painfully slow... like, not-much-faster-than-anubias slow, which meant lots of algae.

I used to despise glosso but it looks pretty nice as a thick carpet.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

We will see


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Dude, you are getting very good growth! I don't understand why you would want it to grow faster. I was going to trim yesterday but just trimmed today. Every week I have to trim.... Do you really want to have to do that.....?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Actually yes lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Keep using that EI method that you just started and you'll be trimming like mad.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

tank is looking good Brad!

everything seems to be growing really well! And your fish are gorgeous! :biggrin:

Your kitty is adorable, my dogs usually come to help me out but fall asleep instead too. it's so hard to find good help these days! :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Karackle said:


> tank is looking good Brad!
> 
> everything seems to be growing really well! And your fish are gorgeous! :biggrin:
> 
> Your kitty is adorable, my dogs usually come to help me out but fall asleep instead too. it's so hard to find good help these days! :hihi:


Very true on the help kara! 



I finally took those damn swordtails out...they were just to eye catching in this tank.meaning everything else works but they pop out and you just stare at them cuz they are just to bright.

Got the farm tank up...hate it! But what can I do. Just got to wait plus after really looking at all the plants I have I think in going to swap a few plants out in the 75 to hopefully finish off the look.

Farm tank









2 tanks I found im loving and gave me some great inspiration on how to finish the 75 off


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I love it Brad, go for the jungle slow grower look!!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

No chad must go fast! Lol did you see the florida?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well then the jungle will be perfect for you


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yah me love the jungle!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

JUNGLE! I love the jungle look! :biggrin: 

Is the "farm tank" your 75g? or is that a different tank? and what do you mean by "farm tank?" is it a plant and/or fish grow out?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

The farm tank is the 20 long.its going to be to raise plants that sell well in the sns so I can buy other plants and maybe fish at a later time.plus it will house some of my smaller fish and shrimp.

I'm actually pretty excited for the 75 though. Tank is coming along well and the overall outcome that I have in my mind is really going to look great.that's if I can get my but moving after work to do it.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I will put you at the top of the list for my extra jungle plants then Phillip was right earlier in saying Marislea grows pianfully slow. All cool jungle plants seem to.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Hence why I'm going to try the glosso one last time...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I gave up on Glosso. My tank is too deep to maintain it properly. Now its a floater in my tank  Good luck to you, Glosso carpets are AWESOME!!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Ya I have always liked glosso just didn't realize it was such a pain. I'm going to have patience. Azfishkid (phil) gave me a planting tip I will do and cross my fingers it works. Just stuff it in the gravel and just keep the leaves just showing.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

problemman said:


> Just stuff it in the gravel and just keep the leaves just showing.


That's exactly what I did (except I used sand) and you know how that turned out. :icon_bigg I also had rootmedic complete caps in the substrate every 3". The glosso really put out a lot of runners to reach the areas where the substrate was fertilized. I was dosing the tank with metricide daily, so with pressurized CO2 you should have no problem growing a nice carpet.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I figure with the mulm in the gravel it will take off


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been meaning to ask is your 75 all turface substrate? I like the look of it. Glad to see you recovered the downoi from the broken tank. That alone will make you some money. I've had people begging me for a stem of it.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yah I was thinking about adding some pool sand to it but I'm thinking no. I'm glad the downoi survived.i would have cried


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I would have sent you more. I'd hate for anyone to cry. I don't know about pool sand, I didn't like the way it ended up settling on the bottom of the tank eventually.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Still don't know yet I was looking in tropical fish hobbyist magazine and wad reading takashi amanos area and got a good understanding if what I should do with this tank


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

just something fun to tell yah i just got a call from my dad and he said a huge box came in today which means the wood i got from PC1 is here. ill take pictures when i get home for you guys.

also i saw the cutes fish today while at petsmart...so i bought him it was a brown ghost knife. he is only 2 inches so he will be fine for a long time in the 75 since they grow slow.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

cool cool, a farm tank, eh? I like that idea! :hihi: 

Good luck planting the glosso too, can't wait to see attempt #2  

also looking forward to seeing the 75, any progress pics?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Actually attempt 3 lol

No pictures other then the last one.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

booooo need current pictures...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

what last one? i think I missed something, i don't remember a pic of the 75, soooo let's get a new one :hihi:

also, good luck with attempt #3 then!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Here is a recap for you picture hounders 

Last picture update:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

OH! That is the 75! LOL I was confused for sure :help: for some reason I thought the 75 was a new tank :iamwithst :icon_redf :redface:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Karackle said:


> OH! That is the 75! LOL I was confused for sure :help: for some reason I thought the 75 was a new tank :iamwithst :icon_redf :redface:


:O I'm so upset you over looked my picture! How dare you harp me for more! Lol jk love yah kara!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

No no see I DO remember this picture now, I just didn't realize it and the 75 were the same thing! :icon_lol: oops!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol oh kara


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay so everyone is talking about bugs I woke up today to find this little guy on my plant























And some randoms from today
























The farm tank...kara don't get confused now


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Ooo pretty... what type of tonina is that?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I believe lotus blossom....at least that is what I was told.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

where are pics of the new wood?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Eww. An elder bettle. I hate those things. Harmless to us, but annoying. Oh, and don't squish it, they stink. I like the farm tank. Has the UG stopped melting yet? If you are really patient, don't move it and leave it alone. It will usually come back once it settles. What's that little bottom feeder guy? He's a cutie. Things are looking great as usual.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

pandjpudge said:


> where are pics of the new wood?


Damn it I forgot! Sry bud I will take some tonight just for you!



sewingalot said:


> Eww. An elder bettle. I hate those things. Harmless to us, but annoying. Oh, and don't squish it, they stink. I like the farm tank. Has the UG stopped melting yet? If you are really patient, don't move it and leave it alone. It will usually come back once it settles. What's that little bottom feeder guy? He's a cutie. Things are looking great as usual.


The ug is still adjusting but coming back already. The bottom feeder is actually my female royal farowella. The male was hiding. Thinking of moving then to a 15 to maybe breed them.

Going to the guys house maybe thurday afternoon to get a few new things. We shall see.i got my eyes on some synodontis petricola...might get a small group


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

lol woot! I posted pictures of mine in my thread


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Kinda like mine


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So my collectoritis has flared up now thanks to that fish and farm tank. That royal farowella is so cute, I want a whole bunch of them. Going to google....wait, never mind. They look difficult. Well, I'll always have your tank to look at.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

they actually are not difficult its the raising of the babies thats the hard part. the adults are easy. most people just dont realize how much algae they eat so they usually starve to death. just give them some algae pellets or some fresh veggies and you are good. they are one of my favorite fishies


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't think I'd have to supplement algae in my tanks.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

You would be surprised lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Have you seen the tanks lately? :hihi: But, you are probably right. My pleco ate his way through algae within a month.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol try a regular farowella. Cheaper if you accidently starve it but that's unlikely.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

looking good dude! And I agree, that's a mighty cool fish! 

Brad I love you, but you gotta resize your pics, my screen is too small! :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

Karackle said:


> looking good dude! And I agree, that's a mighty cool fish!
> 
> Brad I love you, but you gotta resize your pics, my screen is too small! :hihi:


yea brad, just post some thumbnails.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Our I'll post super small pictures like you


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

nonconductive said:


> yea brad, just post some thumbnails.





problemman said:


> Our I'll post super small pictures like you


BUAHAHAHAHAHA ROFLMAO!!!! :icon_lol: :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

nonconductive said:


> yea brad, just post some thumbnails.





problemman said:


> Our I'll post super small pictures like you


Actually, I was thinking if you guys combined the two efforts and split the difference, you would both get nice sized pictures.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> Actually, I was thinking if you guys combined the two efforts and split the difference, you would both get nice sized pictures.


hahahaha an excellent point Sara!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Grats on silver membership! roud:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks phil....


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I like your Farowellas too. Those are such cool fish. I tossed around the idea for myself and my collectoritis too. I guess Clowns and bristle noses will work for a few more weeks. Well see, lol.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks! You should get some!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

the glosso is taking off and the hygro polysperma is already at the top with the macaya lol

LOVE IT!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

And a back in the day art work my neighbor still has and I laughed.
Was 13 when me and my friend did these


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

that first piece of wood is really nice!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

awesome betta paintings man! :biggrin:

Also, I agree with Pand, i'm loving the first piece of wood! But it could also be really cool if you bundled them all together with the branchy parts facing down so it looks like roots in the water. Just a thought  

(i refrained from writing this as a poem because i know you Dr. Seuss )


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm not all that sure what I'm doing with then yet. I just bought then cuz I liked them! Lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Just an update


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

How is your knife doing? I had one about 8 years ago when I first got started. I lost it to a complete tank melt down.


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Your tank is looking great!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Wingsdlc said:


> How is your knife doing? I had one about 8 years ago when I first got started. I lost it to a complete tank melt down.


Knife is doing great! Always had great luck with the browns



LICfish said:


> Your tank is looking great!


Thanks LIC!


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

And you complain about growth.....​
Looking awesome, dude!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol I know I know! I actually added a few plants so I'm real happy now


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Brad, your tank looks amazing! I'm a huge fan of the hardscape... it's definitely come a long, long way compared to a few months ago. All of the plants look really healthy too. roud:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks phil!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I like what you did man. Tank looks great but I do have one piece of constructive criticism for you... take some better pictures to do that tank justice dude! haha Seriously! 

Do you have manual mode on that camera of yours? try setting the ISO a few notches higher and set it on a faster shutter speed to get rid of that blurriness. Also, If you can set the f/stop, set it to the lowest setting or something around 3-5. Your white balance is off as well. Your pics are either too green or too yellow. Look up the manual on that camera and see if you can manually adjust the WB as well and just play around with it. Though I'm not sure some of the older P&S cameras even have the variability.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is a free tip for you as well. Not about photography (although I agree w/Speedie). Aponogeton Bovivanus does not like its leaves to touch the heater at all. IDK if youre running an inline or hiding yours well but just so you know. I bout killed mine with a heater.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks nick but I don't have a great camera lol I erl get a friend to come over to get the pics for me.

Chad its not close to the heater but I want to move that plant any way for some other type if stem plant


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

just make sure you have some current if you are going to put in a farowella catfish, they are the first to die without current.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I got plenty of flow in this tank. I'm actually thinking I want a bit more lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Look what I did!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Whoa!! I like it ALOT better!!! Good job, someone has been busy the last couple days.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol yah I really think the sand was a great decision.

I actually really needed to do a trim on the left side of the tank. Tonight maybe...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Did you just cap it or did you rip it all out?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Capped


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

problemman said:


> Capped


I think you will lose that overtime to the larger grain substrate below.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I understand that but that's why I bought the big bag of sand....


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

A funnel with a hose attached is a good way to spot treat areas w/o getting sand all over. Im sure you knew that tho.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I just use a cup lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I was wondering about your tank because for some reason I couldn't access it the past few days. The tank looks really good! I worked on my tank as well


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I had the moderators take some stuff out that was not needed. Live and learn! But yes I did see that I really like the wood in the tank. I think I need to send you some more plants lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

problemman said:


> I had the moderators take some stuff out that was not needed. Live and learn! But yes I did see that I really like the wood in the tank. I think I need to send you some more plants lol


oh that makes sense...I was wondering if it got deleted or you got banned for some reason. lol the only plants that I could use are foreground plants or something that doesn't grow too tall to fill in the right side a bit more.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

SHE's back!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

speedie408 said:


> SHE's back!!


Full force too baby!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

DUDE... that looks HAWT!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

AzFishKid said:


> DUDE... that looks HAWT!


Me or the tank phil? Lol jk


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

definately loving the sand man. good job


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks shadow!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

new page = new pictures


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't try that crap with me pand lol 

Here this is my new logo


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

everyone knows that's the rule...every page should have a picture on it!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol not here!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

like the tank much more with the sand.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

problemman said:


> Me or the tank phil? Lol jk


The tank, of course.
Looks really good man. I'm quite jealous!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

AzFishKid said:


> The tank, of course.
> Looks really good man. I'm quite jealous!


What is there to be jealous of? I don't see it


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

This its my last attempt with these! I just got 4










Then this was cute


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

With the electric blues? I heard they are super hard to keep. Good luck!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes the rams... They arw hard with the blood lines but my plan is to out cross them to golds or blues


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

new pictures! see that wasn't hard was it lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

pandjpudge said:


> new pictures! see that wasn't hard was it lol


Haha


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Really diggin the EBRs!!! I have wanted to try some of them in my tanks. They are on a list of 100s. lol. All of the recent changes have been good. BTW if you are going to do MTS I still got some of my secret cryptoclay. Its free to you for shipping whenever you are ready


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Well here are some more pictures just for you chad


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow Brad, you've got alot of cool fish in there! I just got done setting up my last tank that I can squeeze in so its fish hunting time for me. What one is your favorite to keep? I like the pencilfish and I like farowellas too but am hesitant to get some. Nonc has some apistos that I really like too.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

lol you're following the rules! nice rams


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Personally I'm a huge rainbow fan. Love the blue eyes most. The farowellas are pretty moderate in care. Just feed them cucumber when algae isn't available.

I like the pencils but just never bought them lol

I love apistos. Might be getting some orange flash for another tank


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

pandjpudge said:


> lol you're following the rules! nice rams


I don't follow rules lol I break them!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Update time


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I need a bigger tank to be happy!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

And a project I have been working on that will house bumble bee toads























[
IMG]http://184.72.239.143/mu/aefcd3fc-4195-800b.jpg[/IMG]

Still got stuff to add plant wise!


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Amazing! Drooling!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks psalm!


----------



## Krayz5183 (Nov 30, 2010)

I see fish in your update I don't remember seeing ....are those plecos ????


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Those are the L333's you have seen them before


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

update = good 
updating and not sending out plants =not good 

lol I'm kidding...that frog project looks awesome


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow you have a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks guys! Im really enjoying it right


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

My blyxa is going to flower? Noticed these when I was doing my water change


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Sweet! Enjoy! Simple yet elegant flower. Once they are comfortable, You will see those at your water surface pretty much all the time.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

quick update!

the flowers are opening up 

















and a few other things

































FTS


















i lost all the electric blue rams! so upset. i thought i had atleast 2 winners in this group and they just came up missing. no bodies found other then one but that was it. who knows.

Im thinking about taking the bolivianis out because i dont think its right in this tank. and the ulvacious is getting huge too! im always chopping leaves off and they seem to just keep getting bigger! on another note i saw that that one is throwing up a bud so it will be flowering soon too.
I really want to get the left side worked on and im waiting for the plants to grow a bit to see if im going to like them there. i have Rotala 'Vietnam', Ammannia gracilis, and Proserpinaca palustris.

im really trying to get started with my mts setup so i can get my 40 breeder back up and move my collectoritis victims over then and keep the plants that are just right for this tank. hope to be done in the next couple weeks to i can be done by the end of the month and rolling.

just got some furcata rainbows in the other day they are nice and im going to try and start working with them and breed them right along with my gertrudes i have as well. if everything goes well there im going to start getting a few others and work with them.

till next time ENJOYroud:


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

That's sucks about the rams! Aren't you ordering some more fish soon? :shady:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

what fish?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

WTT: L-333s for crypts  Haha, man this tank is ssaaawwweeeettt!!! I would sit right there for hours! That apono is pretty cool with its twisty leaves. I really love the FTS. I looked for a few minutes at it. Very cool. With a side of jealousy


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

NO CHAD I WILL NEVER GIVE THEM UP EVEN FOR CRYPTS!!! lol 

thanks chad though im glad you are jealous makes me feel like im doing something right.

i do love the ulvacious its just taking over and quick!!!!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

problemman said:


> what fish?


some fish msjinkzd was selling...I saw you in there :icon_wink


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

oh stocking me?! lol yah i got my eyes on a few things....you will see soon

OH on a side note....im getting rid of the panda barbs. they just dont look right in this tank!


----------



## flwrbed (Apr 20, 2005)

what is the plant in the middle of the 3rd pic, left in the 5th pic post number 860.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ironic coincedence: I just found some L-333s. Whew! too cool! How do you like yours? Do they come out often? What temp are you running for them? How many did you get? How long have you had them? Do I ask too many questions? Are they full grown?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

problemman said:


> oh stocking me?! lol yah i got my eyes on a few things....you will see soon
> 
> OH on a side note....im getting rid of the panda barbs. they just dont look right in this tank!


man you're everywhere in this forum! I was just looking for tigers and bam you were there lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

flwrbed said:


> what is the plant in the middle of the 3rd pic, left in the 5th pic post number 860.


Im not sure which ones your refering to as im on my phone lol CHAD?

And chad love them, not full grown, come out quite a bit now, temp is 80 , no you dont...did I get them all? Oh and 3 one died when young forever ago...and if your wondering they are meat eaters


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

pandjpudge said:


> man you're everywhere in this forum! I was just looking for tigers and bam you were there lol


Tigers? Lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Tiger shrimps...thinking about getting a few more


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh lol hmm don't know why I was there lol


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

problemman said:


> FTS




Wow, this looks amazing. I love how grown in it is yet not overgrown, if that makes any sense, lol....really jealous right now :thumbsup:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

TickleMyElmo said:


> Wow, this looks amazing. I love how grown in it is yet not overgrown, if that makes any sense, lol....really jealous right now :thumbsup:


I get yah lol thanks. Few more changes and im done!


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking great! Really nailing it!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks chas!

Little update. 

Collectoritis has flared again

Blue marble crayfish had babies

My co2 ran out and I don't know when

My apongeton bloomed

Got my eye brows waxed and now I have to color one in a bit cuz its over done 

Picture!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> ...i lost all the electric blue rams! so upset.
> i thought i had atleast 2 winners in this group and they just came up missing.
> no bodies found other then one but that was it. who knows.


problemman,
I was wondering...if you look at picture number 1 on post #843








It looks to me like you have a Neolamprologous cylindricus (right side of pic)...
a really really nasty Tanganyikan cichlid. 
If that is a N. cylindricus, I'd put money down that that is your culprit.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes yes those are. Babies but a bit mean.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thinking about taking some of my rainbows out for the spring in tubs and letting them breed


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Tub gardening with rainbows would be fun. I usually do livebearers or gouramis. Maybe this year ill do some shrimp but I still need a fish for mosquito control. Let us know how your project works for you!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I have done gourami too but it was tricky. Im going to throw my furcata in one and my gertrude in another.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ive done gouramis and paradise fish. Everytime I end up with 100s of little fish that are hard to get rid of. I guess I should try some rarer gouramis? I like the labrynth fish because I dont run a pump or air to the tubs all summer. Will you have power or curculation on yours?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

No just lots of plants for oxygen. That's the goal lol


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

You will have no problem man, Problemman, breeding those two species of rainbows in an outdoor tub. You can't even really mess up breeding them in a tank. If you keep a few in doors and the rest outside to breed you'll notice a huge colour difference between the "wild" ones that are growing up outdoors and the ones inside. Take lots of pics!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm hoping for that! I'm keeping the water still so mosquitos will supply them with some good snacks


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have to agree. The outdoor fish are alot better in the fall when they come in. Dont forget to quarantine them again though. They can pick stuff up outdoors that they are protected from in your tank. Post us lots of pics though!!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll try I'm waiting for it to hit the 70's first in the nights


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Well the co2 is going to cost $26 + tax to get a new one.not bad I guess. I'm going to airgass to get mine filled/exchanged if anyone needs a source.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Random shots of fish

















Crypt. Affinis?









Blue marble crayfish, she just gave me some new babies
About 30...ugh









Getting co2 tomorrow morning. Get everything back on track


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Diggin the hillstream loach and the chocolate gourami(Right?). Man, you have got alot of cool fish in here. You win the collectoritis award for both fish and plants!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Fish maybe but plants im working on still lol


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Your tank is looking really good! Good job. roud:


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow very nice!!! And awesome inhabitants!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks you too!

I'll try and get a new shot of tgw tank tonight.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

*cough* Its tonight. Open you curtains, I dont lie


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

You had me crypt identifying lol I got distracted and didn't get one


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have ran over and over Bastmeijers(sp?) pages. I am convinced there are too many to keep track of:hihi: Alot of varieties under one species name.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Here, have a good time for the next few days  http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/index.html


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Bookmarked! Lol your so bad!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

So here is the tank as of today...very disorganized


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

a little chaos doesn't hurt


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I think it does lol


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dude, its chaotic, but I love the variety in this tank. There are so many different kinds of stems and fish its amazing!!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol chad! I'm really thinking of redoing this tank. I'm getting bored with it


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well I will take your L-333s and you can find a home for the rest of them :hihi: You know, just to help out a friend and all


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh well thanks "friend" ! Lmao no they would be the last I would give up in this tank!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I bet.  Just tryin to help a brother out :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

You can help a brother out by sending me some crypts! Lol


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a feeling that im going to have a bunch coming up this summer when I set up the 125g. I wont forget about you. My 65g is only 3 months old and ive got a bunch of runners already. If I get this new tank set up around fall time there will be plenty to get you.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't get me excited! I didn't quite get our trade lol


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Bradley, where you been?


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

problemman said:


>


What is this plant?


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

I love your tank. It definitely does not want more structure, the composition is lovely as it is.


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

Fishly said:


> What is this plant?


fissidens fontanus


----------

